# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  माता - पिता --- प्यार की एक छाँव

## apnapan.pyar

*माँ

कहने लिखने और बोलने के लिए  " माँ " शब्द कितना छोटा लगता है !!

लेकिन इस पूरे संसार मे इस रिश्ते और इस शब्द के मायने से बड़ी कोई नहीं चीज होगी !!

जब कोई बच्चा सबसे पहले बोलना सीखता है !!!

तो सबसे पहले उसके मुह से माँ शब्द ही निकलता है !!!

माँ का एक बच्चे के जीवन मे सबसे अधिक महत्त्व होता है !!!

बड़े खुशनसीब होते है वो लोग जिनहे माँ का प्यार मिलता है !!!

लेकिन भगवान के बुलावे के कारण कुछ लोग इस प्यार से मरहूम रह जाते है !!!



मैं नेट पर इस पर काफी कुछ पढ़ता हूँ !!!

और मुझे काफी अच्छा लगता है ये पढ़कर !!

इसलिए मैं ये सब आप सब के साथ शेयर करना चाहता हूँ !!!

वहाँ पर लिखी गयी काफी बातें सच्चाई से रु-ब-रु कराती है !!!


मैं यहाँ आप के साथ सबकुछ शेयर करूंगा 

काफी कुछ कॉपी पेस्ट होगा लेकिन 

वो सारी चीजे ज्ञान से भरपूर होगी !!!


( मैंने कुछ गलत लिखा हो तो कृपया मार्गदर्शन करे )

*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*संसार मे माता - पिता का दर्जा भगवान से ऊपर नहीं है तो उनसे कम भी नहीं है !!!

इस सूत्र मे आपको ऐसा देखने को मिलेगा 

जो आपको लगेगा की हाँ ये सच है और वास्तव मे ऐसा होता है !!!

चलो जी सूत्र शुरू करते है !!!*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

क्या सीरत क्या सूरत है 
माँ ममता की मूरत है ,

पाँव छुए और काम बने
अम्मा एक महूरत है ,

बस्ती भर के दुख सुख में
एक अहम ज़रूरत है ,

सच कहते हैं माँ हमको
तेरी बहुत ज़रूरत है ,

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*"असफ़लता अनाथ होती है । लेकिन सफलता के माँ , बाप , रिश्तेदार , दोस्त सभी होते हैं ।"


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*!!!!! माँ !!!!!


*

----------


## Kamal Ji

तू कितनी अच्छी है, तू कितनी भोली है
प्यारी प्यारी है, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ
के ये जो दुनिया है, ये बन है कांटो का
तू फुलवारी है, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ

दुखने लागी है, माँ तेरी अंखिया - २
मेरे लिए जागी है तू सारी-२  रतियां
मेरी निंदिया पे, अपनी निंदिया भी
तूने वारी है, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ
तू कितनी अच्छी है, तू कितनी भोली है
प्यारी प्यारी है, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ

अपना नहीं तुझे सुख-दुःख कोई - २
मै मुस्काया, तू मुस्काई, मै रोया तू रोई
मेरे हँसने पे, मेरे रोने पे, 
तू बलिहारी है, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ
तू कितनी अच्छी है, तू कितनी भोली है
प्यारी प्यारी है, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ

माँ बच्चों की जाँ होती है - २
वो होते हैं क़िस्मत वाले, जिनके माँ होती है,
कितनी सुन्दर है, कितनी शीतल है,
न्यारी-२ है, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ,
तू कितनी अच्छी है, तू कितनी भोली है
प्यारी प्यारी है, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ, ओ माँ

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*
!! माँ सबसे प्यारी माँ !!


*

----------


## Kamal Ji

````````````````````

----------


## Kamal Ji

वो माँ का कर्ज चुकाऊ कैसे,वो माँ की ममता लौटाऊ कैसे
वो स्नेह बर्पाऊ कैसे,वो माँ का दुलार जताऊ कैसे
वो माँ का कर्ज चुकाऊ कैसे,वो माँ की ममता लौटाऊ कैसे
वो लोरी सुनाऊ कैसे,वो खिलौना लौटाऊ कैसे
वो माँ का प्यार बर्पाऊ कैसे,वो माँ की ममता लौटाऊ कैसे
वो चलना सिखाओ कैसे,वो बोली लौटाऊ कैसे
वो माँ का कर्ज चुकाऊ कैसे,वो माँ का दिल बहलाऊ कैसे
वो गोद में सुलाना,आंचल में छिपाना
वो काजल लगाना,बुरी नजरो से बचाना
वो सिने से लगाना और खून पिलाना
वो माँ का कर्ज चुकाऊ कैसे,वो माँ की ममता लौटाऊ कैसे
वो चिंता जताऊ कैसे,वो फिक्र बताऊ कैसे
वो आंसू लौटाऊ कैसे,वो दर्द मिटाऊ कैसे
वो बीते दिन लौटाऊ कैसे
वो माँ का क़र्ज़ चुकाऊ कैसे,वो माँ की ममता लौटाऊ कैसे
(माँ को समर्पित)

----------


## Kamal Ji

” प्यारी  माँ  ”

_________


” मदर्स डे ” अर्थात ” Matra -Diwas “ अपने देश भारत में वैसे तो ” नवरात्र  ” में मनाया जाता है ; परन्तु कुछ वर्षों से एक अन्तराष्ट्रीय तौर पर – ”  मई के 2′nd – सेकंड संडे यानि ( दूसरे रविवार) को मनाया जाने लगा है . अन्य  कई देशों में लगभग मार्च से लेकर मई तक मदर्स डे कहीं Ist कहीं – 2nd  सप्ताह के सन्डे.. यानि अलग -२ तरह से मनाया जाता है .


वैसे ” माँ ” के बारे में ..वो चाहें इस देश की बात हो या किसी अन्य देश की  – उसकी गुण – गाथा जितनी की जाये कम होगी ये- सर्वविदित है.
माँ बनना ..अपने आप में एक अलौकिक सुख की अनुभूति है – और इसीप्रकार से बच्चों के लिए भी उनकी ‘ माँ ‘ सबसे प्यारी होती है .
ईश्वर ने माँ को बेमिसाल बनाया है. उसके भीतर अपने बच्चों के लिए कितनी ममता भरी होती है ; कोई जान नहीं सकता .
क्यों …?…. कैसे….? शायद ..लगभग नौ.. साढ़े नौ महीने ..और ६४८० घंटे से भी  अधिक – अपने भीतर रख कर सोते – जागते हर समय ..रग- रग से हर एक सांस से  उसको जीवन देकर … पोषण करती है जिससे माँ – बच्चे का एक अनोखा .. अटूट  …रिश्ता जुड़ जाता है. यह सब प्रभु की चमत्कारिक लीला का उदाहरण है .
बच्चे के जन्म से पहले जहाँ वो आंतरिक रूप से पालन – पोषण करती है , जन्म  के बाद माँ दिन-रात हर प्रकार से अपने बच्चे का ध्यान रखती है .
एक माँ अपने बच्चे का मुखड़ा उसकी मुस्कान उसकी तोतली भाषा .. इन सब को देख  बलि-बलि जाती है ; कहीं नज़र न लगे झट से कभी काजल तो कभी प्रभु से दुवा  मांगती है .


माँ को उसका बच्चा चाहे एक दो या फिर इससे अधिक दुनियाँ ..जहान में सबसे प्यारा होता है .
माँ अपने बच्चे को उसको हर प्रकार से सुखी बनाने के लिए , उसकी खुशी के लिए  – हर प्रकार का त्याग करती है .छोटी से लेकर बड़ी – उनकी हर इच्छा पूरी  करने का प्रयत्न करती है . उनके भावी सुनहरे जीवन की बुनियाद रखती है .  उन्हें अच्छे संस्कार देती है .प्रारंभ से वह बच्चे कि ना केवल माँ , टीचर  बल्कि मित्र भी बनकर रहती है . इसी कारण बच्चे माँ से अपनी बहुत बातें साझा  कर लेतें हैं . उसके बच्चों का जग में नाम हो – ये हर माँ की चाहत होती है  .


कहने का आशय यह है कि – माँ और उसकी महिमा का वर्णन अवर्णीय है . खुद राम  और कृष्ण भगवान् मानव रूप धर ‘ धरा ‘ पर आये और माँ की ममता ..उसकी  वात्सल्यता का सुख लिया.यहाँ तक कि कहतें हैं – ब्रह्मा – विष्णु – महेश से  भी नहीं रहा गया और उन्होंने भी माता अनुसुइया के शिशु बन उनकी ममता देखी …  जानी और सुख प्राप्त किया था .

कहने का तात्पर्य - माँ उसकी ममता की छाँव एक बच्चे के लिए – और एक माँ के  लिए उसके बच्चे क्या मायने रखतें हैं ; शब्दों में बयां कठिन है.. बस अहसास  की बात है.

” माँ स्वर्ग से भी बड़ी / महान होती है “

संसार में “माँ “ परमेश्वर का साक्षात् स्वरुप होती है .
ये सभी श्रेष्ठ ग्रंथों की बातें कुछ के गले उतरतीं हैं – कुछ के नहीं .
अलग – अलग मानसिकता अलग – अलग सोंच के व्यक्ति इस जगत में रहतें हैं.


कुछ तो ऐसे लोग हैं जो जीवन पर्यंत माँ के चरण पखारतें हैं ;क्योंकि वे  जानतें है कि – माँ से बड़ा हितैषी कोई और नहीं हो सकता . उनकी हाँ में हाँ  – उनकी ना में ना .ऐसे लोगों के लिए माता की – आज्ञा सर्वोपरि होती है  .सदा माँ को सम्मान ही नहीं देते बल्कि पूजतें हैं ; अर्थात उनकी हर बात को  महत्व देतें हैं .

दूसरे प्रकार के कुछ ऐसे भी लोग हैं जो पहले माँ को माँ समझतें हैं ;  किन्तु विवाह के बाद धीरे -२ वे अपनी माँ की फ़िक्र तो दूर उनको सम्मान भी  नहीं देते . उनको तो बस पत्नी मिल गयी मानो सारा जहां मिल गया . – उनकी  अपनी सही – गलत सोचने .. निर्णय लेने की क्षमता जैसे गायब हो जाती है . वे  अपनी पत्नी को किसी भी कीमत में नाराज़ नहीं करना चाहतें ; चाहे माँ को  कितना भी कष्ट दे..दे . तो..ऐसे भी विवेकहीन लोग हैं इस दुनिया में ;  परन्तु माँ सदा अपने बच्चे की दुवा सलामती प्रभु से नेक मनाया करती है .

और कुछ पहले और शादी के बाद सपत्नीक अर्थात वे लोग भाग्यशाली होतें है  जिनको सुलक्षणा – संस्कारी समझदार पत्नी मिलती है जो कभी भी माँ बेटे के  रिश्तों में दरार नहीं डालती बल्कि और मजबूत करती हैं . वो भी अपने ‘ सासू  माँ ‘ को शायद माँ से बढ़कर सम्मान देती है और उनके आशीर्वादों को प्राप्त  कर जीवन सुखमय बनाती है. ऐसी माँ बड़ी सौभाग्यशाली होती है ; जिसके बच्चे –  बहू सभी उसका सम्मान करतें हैं.

वैसे मैं एक अन्य महत्वपूर्ण बात पर ध्यान आकृष्ट करना चाहतीं हूँ – आजकल  एक नया चलन शुरू हुआ है – हॉस्पिटल एवं नर्सिंग होम में कि – प्रसव के  दौरान डॉ. लोग- महिला / स्त्री के पति को भी- समक्ष यानि ( उसी कक्ष ) में  उपस्थित ..रहने देतें हैं ; इसके भी कई महत्वपूर्ण फायदे व तथ्य हैं सामने  आने लगें हैं …आ रहें हैं और आते रहेंगे …

१- यदि प्रसव दौरान कोई समस्या – कठिनाई हुई तो ‘ पति’ सामने है उसे पता होगा ; डॉ. पर कोई दोष नहीं लगाया जा सकता .
२- लड़की हुई या लड़का हुआ – ये भी उसके सामने होगा ..बदलने का कोई भय नहीं .
३- पत्नी के कोई अन्य अंग क्षत-विक्षत या गायब नहीं हुए ये भी पति को पता होगा ; जैसा कि सुनने में आता है कि ….
४- सबसे अधिक महत्वपूर्ण बात यह कि – एक पति..एक व्यक्ति साक्षात् देख सकता  है – ” एक माँ की प्रसव – वेदना – जो जग विख्यात है “. और फिर जरूर अहसास  कर सकता है कि-” वास्तव में उसकी पत्नी कितने कष्ट… कितनी पीड़ा सहने के  उपरान्त माँ बनी है ;अर्थात वो समझ जाता है कि - माँ बनना अपने आप में एक  स्त्री के लिए नया जन्म लेने के समान होता है ; फिर चाहे वो बेटा हो या  बेटी – दोनों में भयंकर कष्ट होता है .

अतः अब ऐसा द्रश्य प्रत्यक्ष… अपनी आँखों से देख कर उसका भी ह्रदय पसीज रहा  है ..द्रवित हो रहा है और आज “ उसका और माँ की ममता ” का सम्बन्ध और अधिक  प्रगाढ़ हो रहा है. आज अपनी माँ का दर्द अपनी पत्नी के दर्द से जान गया है ;  उसकी ममता का राज़ समझ रहा है , फलस्वरूप वह अपनी माँ और अपनी पत्नी दोनों  को ही प्यार और सम्मान देता है .
क्यों माँ की ममता इतनी अनमोल है …क्यों माँ की ममता की थाह कोई नाप नहीं  सकता है – इस भेद को वह जान गया है और… जान रहें हैं – क्यों माँ बच्चे का  रिश्ता इतना अटूट होता है .
आज वह समझ गया है क्यों माँ का दर्ज़ा सर्वोपरि होता है . वह समझ गया है कि सही कहा गया है: ” माँ स्वर्ग से भी बड़ी / महान हैं “.

अतः वर्तमान में पुनः यह बात चरितार्थ हो रही है कि- ” माँ स्वर्ग से भी  बड़ी / महान हैं “. और इस जगत में माँ साक्षात् परमेश्वर का रूप है .

----------


## Kamal Ji

माँ की ममता


जीवन दायिनी ,परम पूजनीय
प्रथम गुरु और प्रेम की सदा बरसाने वाली ,
छमाशील, ममतामयी ,
हर दुःख से हमें बचाने वाली ,
उस देवी का सम्मान करो तेरा हर दुःख मिट जायेगा .
माँ का वंदन कर प्यारे ,तेरा जीवन सफल हो जायेगा

जिसने अपना दूध पिलाया
ममता की छाव दिया तुझको
उसकी ममता का है प्रताप ,
काबिल इन्सान बनाया तुझको
उसके दिल को जो दर्द दिया,खुश तू भी न रहने पायेगा ,
माँ का वंदन कर प्यारे ,तेरा जीवन सफल हो जायेगा

हर दर्द सहा तेरे कारण ,
हर दुःख से तेरे दुखी हुई
तेरी हर चाहत पूरी की,
तू खुश तो उसको ख़ुशी हुई
माँ की ममता का मोल नहीं, ना कर्ज चुकाने पायेगा
माँ का वंदन कर प्यारे ,तेरा जीवन सफल हो जायेगा
लेखक -अमित प्रकाश तिवारी (नादान)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मां तो है ठंडी छांव*


*दुनिया  के किसी भी कोने में जाइये, हर जगह का शिशु सबसे पहला जो शब्द बोलना सीखता  है वह शब्द होता है ‘मां, यही है प्रकृति द्वारा तय किया गया मां के  सर्वश्रेष्ठ होने का एक और प्रमाण।
मां के बिना इस सृष्टि का निर्माण ही सम्भव नहीं है और मां के बगैर मानव तो कम से कम मानव नहीं ही हो सकता था । 
यह मां का ही जिगर है कि वह अपनी सारी खुशियां ,सारे आराम और चैन को ताक पर रख कर न केवल बच्चे का पालन-पोषण करती है 
अपितु अपनी जान को जोखिम में डालकर  शिशु को न केवल अपने गर्भ में रखती है  वरन् प्राणों को खतरे में डालकर उसे जन्म देती है और फिर अपने सारे सुख-  चैन एक तरफ रखकर उसे बड़ा करती है 
तथा उसके खुश व सलामत रहने की न केवल दुआ करती है 
अपितु उसकी रक्षा के लिये यदि उसे मौत से भी टकराना पड़े तो वह टकरा  जाती है, और ऐसा केवल भारतीय मां ही नहीं करती 
बल्कि दुनिया के किसी भी कोने में बसने वाली मां बिना किसी हिचक  कर डालती है। यही तो है मां के  महान होने का सबसे बड़ा सबूत ।
भले ही जन्म देने की प्रक्रिया में मां एवम् बाप का बराबर का हाथ होता हो  पर जब बच्चे के पालन पोषण , उसके दायित्व की बात आती है तो प्राणी जगत में  केवल 
और केवल मां ही इस दायित्व को लेने के लिए  आगे आती है ।

प्राणी जगत् में नर जहां बाहर घूमने व अन्य व्यवस्था जुटाने के नाम पर अपने बराबर के दायित्व से मुंह मोड़कर निकल लेता है 
वहीं मां दिन रात एक करके भी अपने दायित्व का निर्वहन ही नहीं करती बल्कि  संकट आने की स्थिति में अपनी जान की बाजी लगाकर भी अपने बच्चे की हिफाजत  करती है। 
यही तो है मां होने का गौरव व गर्वभरा अहसास!
एक बात और, दुनिया के किसी भी कोने में जाइये, हर जगह का शिशु सबसे पहला जो शब्द बोलना सीखता है 
वह शब्द होता है ‘मांÓ, यह भी है प्रकृति द्वारा तय किया गया मां के सर्वश्रेष्ठ होने का एक और प्रमाण।

वैसे ऐसा भी नहीं है कि मां सदैव से एक-सी ही रही है। समय के साथ उसमें भी  बदलाव आये हैं, उसके भी सोचने ,समझने , पहनने ओढऩे में वक्त के साथ  तबदीलियां आई हैं उसके भी आचार- विचार बदले हैं,उसने भी समय के साथ करवटें  बदली हैं, उसके हावों भावों में भी बदलाव देखे गए हैं , पर जहां तक उसके  अपने बच्चों के प्रति नजरिये की बात आती है तो आज भी लगभग  वह उसी असीमित  प्यार और स्नेह के सथ अपने बच्चों के लिए कुछ भी करने को तत्पर नजर आती है।

दुनिया भर में मनाये जा रहे मदर्स डे  के दिन भारतीय मां का सिर किसी भी  अन्य देश की मां के मुकाबले नीचा नहीं वरन् ऊंचा ही नजर आता है । 
जहां पश्चिमी जगत की ‘मॉम’ आज काफी कुछ आत्मकेंद्रित होकर जी रही है,उसका  अपने बच्चे व पति के  ्प्रति वह समर्पण भाव नहीं दिखाई दे रहा है 
तब भी, एक भारतीय मां पूरी शिद्दत के साथ आज भी अपना दायित्व निभा रही है, 
उसे अपने करिअर, अपनी उन्नति के बजाय आज भी अपने बच्चों का हित कहीं ज्यादा  लुभा रहा है, आज भी भारतीय नारी अपनी पूर्णता का अहसास तभी कर पाती है 
जब वह मां के रूप में आ जाती है । भले ही  भौतिकता का प्रभाव बढ़ा है, जीवन  स्तर व पहचान पैसे से नापे जा रहे हैं ,पर फिर भी एक हिंदुस्तानी मां ने  इस देश व इसकी परम्पराओं का मान लगातार बना व बढ़ा कर ही रखा है ।
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

"माँ" के "आँचल" में सोने का सुख भावी पीढ़ी कैसे ले पायेंगी!!!
क्योंकि जीन्स पहनने वाली "माँ" आँचल कहाँ से लायेंगी!!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

*किसी के हिस्से मेँ मँका आया किसी के हिस्से मेँ दुँका आयी। 
मैँ घर मेँ सबसे छोटा था मैरे हिस्से मेँ सिर्फ माँ आयी॥*
उपरोक्त पंक्तियों  के रचयिता शायद  मुसव्वर राणा जी  हैं

----------


## Kamal Ji

_वो तुम ही थी जिसने मुझे राहों पे चलना सिखाया,
जिंदगी की मुश्किलों से डटकर के लड़ना सिखाया,

अन्याय के विरुद्ध खुलकर कुछ कहना सिखाया,
अवसाद के पहर को हंसकर के सहना सिखाया,

फलों के पेड़ों की भाति निस्वार्थता से फलना सिखाया,
दीपक की लौ की भाति औरों के लिए जलना सिखाया,

आदर्श का द्रढ़ता से पालन कर ना रहना सिखाया,
सच्चे प्रेम की धारा में डूब कर के बहना सिखाया,

वो तुम ही थी जिसने मुझे राहों पे चलना सिखाया,
प्यारी माँ, हृदय, तन के रोम-रोम से तुझे सलाम।_

----------


## Kamal Ji

क्या आपको पता है मदर्स दे कब आता है.....

जवाब.... मदर्स दे मई के हर दुसरे इतवार को आता है..

यानी अगले महीने का दूसरा इतवार १२ मई २० १३ को.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*सब चीजों का जवाब है माँ का नहीं ...


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*
!! माँ - पिता जैसा दुनिया मे कोई नहीं !!


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*माँ की ममता के बिना तो स्व्यंम 

खुद देवी देवता भी न रह सके !!

माँ के प्रेम को पाने के लिए 

उन्हे खुद को स्वयम नेचे आना पड़ा !!

और वो खुद भी इस ममता से अछूते न रह सके !!!




मेरा कान्हा, मेरा केशू...
मैया का दुलारा, इस जग का सहारा !
भाए मुझे तेरा रूप सलोना,
नटखट गोपाला.. तू ही खेवनहारा.


**

*


*माँ की ममता का कोई मोल नहीं !!*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*
जब हम बोलना नहीं जानते थे,

 तो हमारे बोले बिना “माँ” हमारी बातों को समझ जाती थी,

और आज हम हर बात पर कहते हैं

*
*“छोडो भी “माँ” आप नहीं समझोगी…



*


*सच मे माँ ममता की मूरत होती है !!*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*

अपने बुढे माँ बाप को वृद्धlआश्रम 
*
*छोड़ने वाले बेटे जरा यह सोच कि

तेरे पैदा होते ही तेरे माँ बाप ने 

तुझे "अनाथ आश्रम" छोड़ दिया 
*
*होता तो कितना अच्छा होता....?


*



*माँ - पिता दुनिया की सबसे बड़ी दौलत होती है !!!*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*

माँ जैसा प्यार इस संसार मे कोई नहीं दे सकता !!



*



*माँ के प्यार के आगे संसार के सारे सुख छोटे है !!!*

----------


## vedant thakur

बाप जन्नत का दरवाज़ा है ............................ लेकिन माँ के कदमों तले जन्नत है !!!!
बेहतरीन सूत्र है पंकज ब्रो................. कीप ईट अप ............

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> *
> 
> अपने बुढे माँ बाप को वृद्धlआश्रम 
> *
> *छोड़ने वाले बेटे जरा यह सोच कि
> 
> तेरे पैदा होते ही तेरे माँ बाप ने 
> 
> तुझे "अनाथ आश्रम" छोड़ दिया 
> ...


पँकज भाई पुत्र चाहे कितना कुपुत्र हो जाये माता कभी कुमाता नहीँ होती !!!!!!

बहुत पहले मैँ ये सोचता था कि  वृद्धाश्रम मेँ केवल वे लोग जाते होँगे जिनके बच्चे नहिँ होते होँगे, लेकिन आज हमारी इँसानियत कितनी गिर गयी है इसका उदाहरण ये वृद्धाश्रम हैँ ।

मैरे विचार से ऐसे कुपुत्रोँ का हम सबको सामाजिक बहिष्कार करना चाहीयेँ ताकी समाज के सामने ये बार बार शर्मिँदा होँ!!!!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बाप जन्नत का दरवाज़ा है ............................ लेकिन माँ के कदमों तले जन्नत है !!!!
> बेहतरीन सूत्र है पंकज ब्रो................. कीप ईट अप ............





> पँकज भाई पुत्र चाहे कितना कुपुत्र हो जाये माता कभी कुमाता नहीँ होती !!!!!!
> 
> बहुत पहले मैँ ये सोचता था कि  वृद्धाश्रम मेँ केवल वे लोग जाते होँगे जिनके बच्चे नहिँ होते होँगे, लेकिन आज हमारी इँसानियत कितनी गिर गयी है इसका उदाहरण ये वृद्धाश्रम हैँ ।
> 
> मैरे विचार से ऐसे कुपुत्रोँ का हम सबको सामाजिक बहिष्कार करना चाहीयेँ ताकी समाज के सामने ये बार बार शर्मिँदा होँ!!!!!!


अभी बहुत कुछ है जी लिखने के लिए !!!

काफी कुछ ऐसा है जो लगता है वाकई सच मे ऐसा होता है !!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*

!!! माँ - बाप के प्रेम से बढ़कर कोई प्रेम नहीं है !!!



*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*

माँ तो जन्नत का एक फूल है ,

प्यार करना उसका उसूल है ,

दुनिया की मोहब्बत फजूल है ,

माँ की तो हर दुआ कबुल है ,

माँ को नाराज करना इंसान की भूल है .



**


**!! लव यू माँ !!**
*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*

!! माता - पिता की सेवा ही सबसे बड़ी सेवा है !!


**

*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*

!! माँ का प्यार !!


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*कहते हैं कि मां दुनिया की अनोखी और अद्भुत देन हैं। वह अपने बच्चे को नौ महिने तक अपनी कोख में पाल-पोस कर उसे जन्म देने का नायाब काम करती है। अपना दूध पिलाकर उस नींव को सींचती और संवारती है। जैसा कि मां का स्थान दुनिया सबसे महत्वपूर्ण स्थान है। वैसे भी पिता का स्थान भी बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होता है। 


*

*भले ही पिता एक मां की तरह अपने कोख से बच्चे को जन्म न दे पाएं। अपना दूध न पिला पाएं, लेकिन सच तो यह है कि एक बच्चे के जीवन में अपने पिता का बहुत बड़ा और सबसे ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण स्थान होता है। जिस घर में पिता नहीं है। उन घरों की हालत दुनिया वाले बदतर से भी बदतर कर देते हैं। पिता न होने का खामियाजा घर की औरत साथ-साथ उसके बच्चों की जीवन भर भुगतना पड़ता है। उसके माता-पिता द्वारा किए गए अच्छे-बुरे कर्मों का हिसाब बच्चों को पूरी तरह चुकाना पड़ता है।*
*
बच्चों की देखरेख करने के लिए अगर *पिता नहीं है तो उन मासूम बच्चों के सारे लाड़-प्यार, दुलार, पिता की छांव सबकुछ अधूरा रह जाता है। ऐसा कहा जाता है कि अगर किसी के घर में मां नहीं है तो बच्चों की देखरेख ठीक से नहीं हो पाती। ठीक उसी तरह पिता के न होने पर भी बच्चों का वहीं हाल होता है। अपने बच्चे को वो सारे लाड़-प्यार, वो गाड़ी पर घुमाना, खाने-पीने की चीजें दिलाकर लाना। बात-बात पर उन्हें टॉफी -आइस्क्रीम दिलाना, पान खिलाना और उनकी घर जरूरतों को समयानुसार पूरे करते रहना यह एक पिता के बिना कतई संभव नहीं है।*

*हम सभी सिर्फ एक दिन 'फादर्स डे' मना कर इस दिन से इतिश्री नहीं कर सकते। माता-पिता ही दुनिया की सबसे गहरी छाया होते हैं, जिनके सहारे जीवन जीने का सौभाग्य हर किसी के बस में नहीं होता। इसलिए हम अपने माता-पिता का आशीर्वाद लेकर सिर्फ एक दिन ही उन्हें याद ना करते हुए प्रतिदिन उन्हें नमन कर अपना जीवन सार्थक बनाएं
**

माता और पिता दोनों की सहायता से ही जीवन की नैय्या चलती है। किसी एक के अकेले से नहीं ...!
*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*माँ से रिश्ता ऐसा बनाया जाए ,

जिसको निगाहों मे बिठाया जाए ,

रहे उसका मेरा रिश्ता कुछ ऐसा की ,

वो अगर उदास हो तो हमसे भी मुस्कुराया न जाए ....



*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*
जो नापना चाहो माँ की चाहत को तो 

समंदर की किनारे जाके रेत को उठा लो 


जितनी उठा सको वो तुम्हारी चाहत है 

और जो न उठा सको वो तुम्हारी माँ की चाहत ....


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*एक सैनिक की चिट्टी आई आज उसके गाँव में,*
*जैसे धुप उजाला लेके पहुँच गई वो छांव में!
माँ ने दौड़ के ले ली चिट्टी,
जब की नहीं थी पढ़ीलिखी,
बोली कोई पढ़ के सुनाओ बेटा तो नहीं है दुखी,
बचपन में जब पड़ता था जरा से गिले बिस्तर में,
माँ गिले में सो जाती थी उस बच्चे के चक्कर में!
जाने कितनी ठंडक होगी उस बर्फीली घाटी में,
जाने कैसे सोता होगा लाल मेरा वो माटी में!
इतनी जल्दी चला गया वो दे न सकी कुछ भी उसको,
बस खडी देखती रही एकटक उसको,
तेरा कुशलता जान में लेती,
**मन दिल को समझता है
जब तेरे हिस्से का खाना रोज़ रोज़ बच जाता है
सारा गाँव हाल युद्घ का जब हमको बतलाता है,
तेरी बढ़ाई सुन सुन के सीना चौडा हो जाता है
पढ़ने को जब चिट्टी खोली,
गम का कोई तूफान चला
ऐसी खबर लिखी थी उसमे
उसको पड़ता कौन भला,
सब के चहरे धुँआ धुँआ थे
जैसे दिल हो कोई जला!
**तभी अचानक एक पडौसन ने उसको बतलाया,
चीख उठी वो ममता पागल हाल ने था उसको बहकाया,
कुछ नहीं समझ पाई वो बहन बहुत छोटी थी
राखी उसने खुद ही बनाई और बक्से में छिपा दिया,
बोली जब पहना दूंगी कितने खुश होंगे भैया,
उसकी ये सारी बाते उसकी गुडिया से ही होती थी!
उसे देख वो बूढी माँ फूट फूट के रोटी थी,
सोचती थी कैसे कह दूं तेरे सपने कभी नहीं सँवर पाएंगे
अब तुझसे राखी बंधवाने, तेरे भैया कभी नहीं आयेंगे
तेरे भैया कभी नहीं आयेंगे !
तेरे भैया कभी नहीं आयेंगे !!!


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*
बेटियाँ चकरी-सी होती हैं
जो घूमती हैं अपनी ही परिधि में
चक्र-दर-चक्र चलती हैं अनवरत
बिना ग्रीस और तेल की चिकनाई लिए
मकड़जाले-सा बना लेती हैं
अपने इर्द-गिर्द एक घेरा
जिसमें फँस जाती हैं वे स्वयं ही।
बेटियाँ शीरीं-सी होती हैं
मीठी और चाशनी-सी रसदार
बेटियाँ गूँध दी जाती हैं आटे-सी
बन जाने को गोल-गोल संबंधों की रोटियाँ
देने एक बीज को जन्म।
बेटियाँ दीये की लौ-सी होती हैं सुर्ख लाल
जो बुझ जाने पर, दे जाती हैं चारों ओर
स्याह अंधेरा और एक मौन आवाज़।
बेटियाँ मौसम की पर्यायवाची हैं
कभी सावन तो कभी भादो हो जाती हैं
कभी पतझड़-सी बेजान
और ठूँठ-सी शुष्क !


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*दो शब्द जिनसे मेरी दुनिया है ''माँ-पिताजी ''....


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*माँ परिवार की धरती है तो पिता उस परिवार का वह वट वृक्ष है 

जिनकी शीतल छावँ के नीचे संतान धरती (माँ) की गोद मे बैठ कर सुस्ताते हैं ।


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*

जब जब कागज़ पर लिखा मेने माँ का नाम

के कलम अदब से कह उठी हो गए चारो धाम .


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*

लव यू  ♥ पापा ♥ 


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*स्वामी विवेकानंद जी से एक जिज्ञासु ने प्रश्न किया," माँ की महिमा संसार में

*
*किस कारण से गायी जाती है? स्वामी जी मुस्कराए, उस व्यक्ति से बोले, पांच सेर

वजन का एक पत्थर ले आओ | जब व्यक्ति पत्थर ले आया तो स्वामी जी ने उससे कहा, "

अब इस पत्थर को किसी कपडे में लपेटकर अपने पेट पर बाँध लो और चौबीस घंटे बाद

मेरे पास आओ तो मैं तुम्हारे प्रश्न का उत्तर दूंगा |"


स्वामी जी के आदेशानुसार उस व्यक्ति ने पत्थर को अपने पेट पर बाँध लिया और चला

गया | पत्थर बंधे हुए दिनभर वो अपना कम करता रहा, किन्तु हर छण उसे परेशानी और

थकान महसूस हुई | शाम होते-होते पत्थर का बोझ संभाले हुए चलना फिरना उसके लिए

असह्य हो उठा | थका मांदा वह स्वामी जी के पास पंहुचा और बोला , " मै इस पत्थर

को अब और अधिक देर तक बांधे नहीं रख सकूँगा | एक प्रश्न का उत्तर पाने क लिए

मै इतनी कड़ी सजा नहीं भुगत सकता |"


स्वामी जी मुस्कुराते हुए बोले, " पेट पर इस पत्थर का बोझ तुमसे कुछ घंटे भी

नहीं उठाया गया और माँ अपने गर्भ में पलने वाले शिशु को पूरे नौ माह तक ढ़ोती

है और ग्रहस्थी का सारा काम करती है | संसार में माँ के सिवा कोई इतना

धैर्यवान और सहनशील नहीं है इसलिए माँ से बढ़ कर इस संसार में कोई और नहीं |


किसी कवि ने सच ही कहा है : -

जन्म दिया है सबको माँ ने पाल-पोष कर बड़ा किया |कितने कष्ट सहन कर उसने, सबको

पग पर खड़ा किया |माँ ही सबके मन मंदिर में, ममता सदा बहाती है |बच्चों को वह

खिला-पिलाकर, खुद भूखी सो जाती है |पलकों से ओझल होने पर, पल भर में घबराती है

|जैसे गाय बिना बछड़े के, रह-रह कर रंभाती है |छोटी सी मुस्कान हमारी, उसको

*
*जीवन देती है |अपने सारे सुख-दुःख हम पर न्योछावर कर देती है


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है
माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है
मुझे डांटती है, मुझे मारती है
फिर मुझे खींच के
सीने से लिपटा लेती है
माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है

चौका बासन भी करती है
घर का सारा काम वो करती है
ग़म मेरे होते हैं, और उठा वो लेती है
माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है

देर रात मैं खाने को कुछ कह दूं
मेरे ऊपर चिल्लाती रहती है
मगर ख्वाहिश फिर भी पूरा करती है
माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है

चलो आज बैठक धो दूं
चलो आज आँगन धो दूं
कुछ नहीं, तो कोई काम निकाला करती है
माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है

जब भी घर से आऊँ
बस यही कहा करती है
बेटा घर खाली हो गया
अब कब आओगे
माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है

उसकी उँगलियों में न जाने कौन सा जादू है
हाथ मेरे सर पे रखती है
और खुद अपनी आँखों को भिगो देती है
माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है.





*!! माँ मेरी प्यारी माँ !!*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है
> माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है
> मुझे डांटती है, मुझे मारती है
> फिर मुझे खींच के
> सीने से लिपटा लेती है
> माँ मेरी बहुत प्यारी है
> 
> चौका बासन भी करती है
> घर का सारा काम वो करती है
> ...


पंकज भाई आप तो बहुत अच्छी कवितायेँ लिखने लगे हो बहुत सुन्दर लिखा हे

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> पंकज भाई आप तो बहुत अच्छी कवितायेँ लिखने लगे हो बहुत सुन्दर लिखा हे


नहीं भाई जी मैंने पहली ही पोस्ट मे लिखा है की इसमे आपको ज़्यादातर कॉपी पेस्ट ही मिलेगा !!!

हाँ मेरी केवल इतनी मेहनत है की मैं ये सब इकट्ठा करके आप सब के साथ बाँट रहा हूँ !!!!

और थोड़ा बहुत ही अपनी तरफ से लिख रहा हूँ !!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

माँ की मेहरबानियो का क्या हिसाब दू


दिल करता है कोई महताब दू

ऐ मेरे मालिक उस वक़्त तू छीन लेना तू मेरी जुबान

जिस वक़्त में अपनी माँ को उल्टा जवाब दू .







माता - पिता जीवन का सार है

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> नहीं भाई जी मैंने पहली ही पोस्ट मे लिखा है की इसमे आपको ज़्यादातर कॉपी पेस्ट ही मिलेगा !!!
> 
> हाँ मेरी केवल इतनी मेहनत है की मैं ये सब इकट्ठा करके आप सब के साथ बाँट रहा हूँ !!!!
> 
> और थोड़ा बहुत ही अपनी तरफ से लिख रहा हूँ !!!



आपकी मेहनत और  थोड़ा बहुत जो भी लिखा है उसे तहे दिल से सलाम

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*शादी की पहली रात को नवविवाहित जोड़े ने तय किया की वो सुबह कोई भी बिना कारण दरवाजा खटखटाएगा तो वो दरवाजा नहीं खोलेंगे.

सुबह पति के माँ ने दरवाजा खटखटाया.

दोनों ने एक दूसरे को देखा.और रात में जैसा तय किया था उस अनुसार उन्होंने दरवाज़ा नहीं खोला.

थोड़ी देर बाद पत्नी के पिता ने दरवाजा खटखटाया.


दोनों ने फिर एक दूसरे की और देखा.

पत्नी के आँखों से आंसू बहने लगे और उसने रोना शुरू कर दिया.

बोली "मैं अपने पिता

को ऐसे ही दरवाज़ा खटखटाते नहीं छोड़ सकती, मैं पहले ही उन्हें हमेशा के लिए छोड़कर आयी हूँ, उन्हें कितना दुःख होगा अगर मैंने दरवाज़ा नहीं खोला तो."

पति ने कुछ नहीं कहा, पत्नी ने दरवाजा खोल दिया.

कई साल बीत गए,

इस युगल के 5 बच्चे हुए, जिनमे से पहले 4 लड़के थे और आख़िरी लड़की.

जब लड़की ने जन्म लिया तो उस व्यक्ति को बहुत खुशी हुई, उसे ऐसा लगा जैसे उसे भगवान ने ज़िंदगी का सबसे बड़ा उपहार दिया है.

उसने काफी बड़ा जश्न मनाया, और कई लोगो को बुलाया.

जश्न के दौरान उससे एक व्यक्ति ने पूछा की क्यों वह बेटी होने के खुशी में इतना जश्न मना रहा है, जबकी किसी भी बेटे के जन्म पर उसने जश्न नहीं मनाया.

उसने जवाब दिया : "ये बेटी ही है जो हमेशा मेरे लिए दरवाजा खोलेगी, बेटों का क्या भरोसा!"


इस कहानी को खुद वास्तविकता में परखिये, बेटे माता-पिता को नज़रंदाज़ कर सकते हैं, किन्तु बेटी नहीं !


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

चाहे लाख करो तुम पूजा या तीर्थ करो हजार.. 

अगर माँ बाप को ठुकराया तो सबकुछ है बेकार...

----------


## apnapan.pyar

एक 8 साल के एक लडके की माँ मर जाती है..!
एक दिन एक आदमी ने उस लडके से पुछा कि,
बेटा, तुझे अपनी नई माँ और अपनी मरी हुई माँ मेँ
क्या फर्क लगा..?

तो वह लडका बोला : मेरी नई माँ सच्ची है और
मरी हुई माँ झुठी थी..!!

यह सुनकर वह आदमी अचरज मेँ पड गया,
फिर बोला : क्यु बेटा तुझे ऐसा लगता है..?
जिसने तुझे अपनी कोख से जन्म दिया वह
झुठी और कल तक आई हुई माँ सच्ची क्यु
लगती है..?

तो लडका बोला : जब मैँ मस्ती करता था तब
मेरी माँ कहती थी कि "अगर तु इस
तरह करेगा तो तुझे खाना नही दुगीँ" फिर भी मैँ
बहुत मस्ती करता रहता था.
और मुझे पुरे गाँव मेँ से ढुढँ कर घर लाती और
अपने पास बिठाकर अपने
हाथो से खाना खिलाती थी..!!

और यह नई माँ कहती है कि "अगर तु
मस्ती करेगा तो तुझे खाना नही दुँगी.... और सच मेँ उसने
मुझे आज तीन दिन से खाना नही दिया ..... :(: :(:

----------


## ashwanimale

अब तक चार बार इस सूत्र पर आया, हर बार आंखें नम होने से न रूकीं, 
मां की महिमा में 
आपका सराहनीय प्रयास,
दिल से साधूवाद।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जननी तेरी जय है !*


 ‘‘माँ  !’’ यह वो अलौकिक शब्द है,
 जिसके स्मरण मात्र से ही रोम-रोम  पुलकित हो  उठता है, 
हृदय में भावनाओं का अनहद ज्वार स्वतः उमड़ पड़ता है और   मनोःमस्तिष्क स्मृतियों के अथाह समुद्र में डूब जाता है। 
‘माँ’ वो अमोघ   मंत्र है, जिसके उच्चारण मात्र से ही हर पीड़ा का नाश हो जाता है। 
‘माँ’ की   ममता और उसके आँचल की महिमा का को शब्दों में बयान नहीं किया जा सकता है,   
उसे सिर्फ महसूस किया जा सकता है। नौ महीने तक गर्भ में रखना, प्रसव पीड़ा   झेलना, 
स्तनपान करवाना, रात-रात भर बच्चे के लिए जागना, खुद गीले में रहकर   बच्चे को सूखे में रखना, 
मीठी-मीठी लोरियां सुनाना, ममता के आंचल में  छुपाए  रखना, तोतली जुबान में संवाद व अटखेलियां करना, पुलकित हो उठना,  
ऊंगली  पकड़कर चलना सिखाना, प्यार से डांटना-फटकारना, रूठना-मनाना,  दूध-दही-मक्खन  का लाड़-लड़ाकर खिलाना-पिलाना, 
बच्चे के लिए अच्छे-अच्छे सपने  बुनना, बच्चे  की रक्षा के लिए बड़ी से बड़ी चुनौती का डटकर सामना करना और  
बड़े होने पर भी  वही मासूमियत और कोमलता भरा व्यवहार.....ये सब ही तो हर  ‘माँ’ की मूल पहचान  है।
 इस सृष्टि के हर जीव और जन्तु की ‘माँ’ की यही मूल  पहचान है।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> अब तक चार बार इस सूत्र पर आया, हर बार आंखें नम होने से न रूकीं, 
> मां की महिमा में 
> आपका सराहनीय प्रयास,
> दिल से साधूवाद।


अभी और भी बहुत कुछ है माले जी !!!

धीरे धीरे सब आप सबके समक्ष पेश करूंगा !!!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> Attachment 761444
> 
> *जननी तेरी जय है !*
> 
> 
>  ‘‘माँ  !’’ यह वो अलौकिक शब्द है,
>  जिसके स्मरण मात्र से ही रोम-रोम  पुलकित हो  उठता है, 
> हृदय में भावनाओं का अनहद ज्वार स्वतः उमड़ पड़ता है और   मनोःमस्तिष्क स्मृतियों के अथाह समुद्र में डूब जाता है। 
> ‘माँ’ वो अमोघ   मंत्र है, जिसके उच्चारण मात्र से ही हर पीड़ा का नाश हो जाता है। 
> ...



आपने मेरी आँखे नम कर डी हें जनाब <<<<<<<<
सुन्दर चित्रों के लिए आपको राधे राधे >>>>>>>>>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

क्या मैं भी कुछ कॉपी पेस्ट कर सकता हूँ जनाब <<<<<<<<<<

----------


## apnapan.pyar

दबी सिकुड़ी .... तेरे डिब्बे की वो दो रोटियाँ .... कहीं बिकती नहीं ....

माँ महंगे होटलों में आज भी .... भूख मिटती नहीं .... :(:


घेर लेने को मुझे , जब भी बलाएं आ गई !

ढाल बनकर सामने , माँ की दुआएँ आ गई !!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> क्या मैं भी कुछ कॉपी पेस्ट कर सकता हूँ जनाब <<<<<<<<<<


हाँ जी जरूर !!!!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

प्यारी बेटी
क्या करुं,,
तुझे कहाँ छिपाऊं
तू जन्मी तो
सृष्टि सुंदर लगी
पर संसार की कुरुपता
तुझे कैसे दिखाऊं,,
कैसे बचाऊं तुझे
स्त्री जीवन के
घोषित अभिशाप से,,
कैसे मुक्त करुं
स्वयं को इस संताप से,,
चल चलें हम दोनों
दूर इस संसार से
मुक्त हो जायें
इस अभिशापित
जीवन के भार से,,
संभालने दो उन्ही को
दायित्व-सृष्टि सृजन
जो बने हैं हमारे अस्तित्व,
अस्मिता के दुश्मन,,
प्यारी बेटी
क्या करुं
बहुत दुःखी है
तुम्हारी माँ का मन,,

----------


## apnapan.pyar

यदि बलात्कार जैसे अपराध से बचना है

तो हर हिंदुस्तानी के अंदर स्वामी विवेकानंद जैसे संस्कार होने चाहिए ।


विवेकानंद जी एक हृष्ट- पुष्ट शरीर के स्वामी थे,

 शिकागो में एक अंग्रेज महिला उन पर मोहित हो गई

और कहा कि मैं आप जैसा पुत्र चाहती हूँ ।

तो इस पर विवेकानंद जी ने कहा कि आप मुझे अपना पुत्र कह सकती हैं ।


क्या ऐसे संस्कार आज की पीढ़ी में मिल सकते हैं ? :(:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

एक अन्य फोरम से एक रचना कॉपी पेस्ट कर रहा हूँ 

पसंद आये तो रेपो / थैंक्स जरुर दें <<<<<<<
          ​माँ  
बेसन कि सोँधी रोटी पर
खट्टी चटनी-जैसी माँ
याद आती है चौका-बासन
चिमटा, फुकनी-जैसी माँ


बान की खुर्री खाट के उपर
हर आहट पे कान धरे
आधी सोयी आधी जागी
थकी दोपहरी- जैसी माँ


चिड़ियोँ कि चहकार मे गूँजेँ
राधा-मोहन, अली-अली
मुर्गे कि आवाज से खुलती
घर की कुण्डी जैसी-माँ


बीबी, बेटी, बहन, पड़ोसन
थोड़ी-थोड़ी-सी सब मेँ
दिन भर इक रस्सी के उपर
चलती नटनी-जैसी माँ




बाँट के अपना चेहरा, माथा
आँखेँ जाने कहाँ गयी
फटे पुराने इक अलबम मेँ
चंचल लड़की जैसी-माँ


निदा फाज़ली

----------


## apnapan.pyar

मैं बड़ा बेटा घर का धीरज ,छोटा भाई है मेरा नीरज नाम उसका नीरज है पर सब उसे होनहार कहते हैं .
मुझे सब नालायक ,जो किसी लायक नहीं है ये नाम मुझे मेरे बापू ने दिया था
सच ही था में किसी काम का नहीं था बस दिन भर खेलता था कपडे गंदे करता था
और बस दिन भर खाता था बापू की मार मै बस नाम का बड़ा रह गया ,
होनहार नालायक से बड़ा हो गया बड़ा साहब बनके शहर पहुच गया
मैं भी अब नहीं खेलता खेतो मे जाता हूँ ,गाय चराता हूँ शाम को बीवी और माँ का हाथ बटाता हूँ
फिर बापू के भजन सुन सो जाता हूँ हर महीने होनहार का मनी आर्डर आता है होली दिवाली खुद भी आता है उसके ठाठ बाठ देख के घरवाली कहती है
अपना भी बेटा देवर जी सा बन जाये बस इनके जैसा पढ़ लिख जाये
समय का परिंदा उडान भर रहा था
अब होनहार का मनी आर्डर नहीं आता होली दिवाली भी अब वो वही मनाता है
घर बस गया है उसका ये उसके किसी दोस्त ने बताया मुझे ना सही माँ बापू को भी उसने नहीं बुलाया
पांच दिन हो गए है उसे टेलीफ़ोन पे खबर देके कि घर आजा बापू के होनहार, बापू का अंतिम समय चलता है....
वो नहीं आ सकता है ,बड़े दफ्तरों मे छुट्टी कहाँ मिलती है 
बापू चले गए ,
जाते जाते कहा था मुझ से बस इतना ही
कि नालायक तुझे कभी दुआ नहीं दी मैने
आज भी मेरी बद दुआ है तुझे कि ......''तेरा बेटा कभी होनहार ना बने''

----------


## apnapan.pyar

घर के बाहर भले ही दिमाग ले जाओ
क्योंकि दुनियाँ एक ‘बाजार’ है,
लेकिन घर के अंदर सिर्फ दिल ले जाओ
क्योंकि वहाँ एक ‘परिवार’ है…....!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

बीमार माँ सारी रात बिस्तर पर पड़ी दर्द से कराहती रही,
उसकी दर्द भरी आवाज बेटे को खलल नजर आती रही ,,
आधी रात में महबूबा की क्या सुन ली उसने फोन पर एक छींक ,,
उस बेशर्म को वो भयंकर बीमार नजर आती रही ,,'नीलम '
(जानू तुम अपना बिलकुल ख्याल नहीं रखती,,अभी आता हूँ,,दवाई दिलवाता हूँ)

----------


## anubhav007

> *शादी की पहली रात को नवविवाहित जोड़े ने तय किया की वो सुबह कोई भी बिना कारण दरवाजा खटखटाएगा तो वो दरवाजा नहीं खोलेंगे.
> 
> सुबह पति के माँ ने दरवाजा खटखटाया.
> 
> दोनों ने एक दूसरे को देखा.और रात में जैसा तय किया था उस अनुसार उन्होंने दरवाज़ा नहीं खोला.
> 
> थोड़ी देर बाद पत्नी के पिता ने दरवाजा खटखटाया.
> 
> 
> ...


भाई ये बात किओ कहते हो बेटी बाप से जादा प्यार करती है क्या सारे बेटे नालायक होते है ?

----------


## anubhav007

एक सच्ची घटना बता रहा हु इटावा गांव है उत्तरप्रदेश में वाह के मेरे एक परम मित्र है ये घटना उन्होंने ही मुझे बताई है ! एक बुढ़ा आदमी रहता था उसका एक ही पुत्र था परन्तु वो पुत्र उसको न अपने पास रखता था और ना उससे खाना देता था वो बुढ़ा अपने हातो से खाना बना कर खाता था उम्र भी उसकी करीब ७०-७५ से कम नही थी गांव के लोग कहते थे उस बूढ़े ने भी कभी अपने बाप को रोटी नही दी थी आज ये उसकी सजा भुगत रहा है!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> भाई ये बात किओ कहते हो बेटी बाप से जादा प्यार करती है क्या सारे बेटे नालायक होते है ?


मित्र इस कहाँ कहानी मे लिखा है की सारे बेटे नालायक होते है !!!

----------


## anubhav007

भाई जी आप ने बेटी और बेटे का उद्धरण दिया था उससे मुझे तो यही लगा था बेटे ने दरवाजा नही खोल और बेटी ने खोल दिया तो मतलब तो यही हुआ

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> भाई जी आप ने बेटी और बेटे का उद्धरण दिया था उससे मुझे तो यही लगा था बेटे ने दरवाजा नही खोल और बेटी ने खोल दिया तो मतलब तो यही हुआ


मित्र ये तो अपने अपने स्वभाव की बात होती है !!!!

इसमे सारे बेटो की बात कहा से आती है !!!!

----------


## anubhav007

भाई आप कह सकते हो में नालायक हूँ!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> भाई आप कह सकते हो में नालायक हूँ!


नहीं मित्र आप ये बात अपने ऊपर क्यों ले रहे हो !!!

----------


## anubhav007

भाई जी मोटी अकाल है बात देर से समझ आती है

----------


## apnapan.pyar

पत्नी मनपसन्द मिल सकती है?

लेकिन माँ-बाप पुण्य से मिलते है...

----------


## anubhav007

भाई मुझे किसी से कोई शिकायत नही है ना किसी पोस्ट पर आपति है बस जो बात समझ नही आई वो पूछ रहा था अगर कोई गलती हो गई है तो माफ़ करना 
                                              धन्यवाद

----------


## apnapan.pyar

डांटती मारती, फिरसे बुला लेती है ।

माँ तो बस माँ है,सीने से लगा लेती है ।।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या मैं भी कुछ कॉपी पेस्ट कर सकता हूँ जनाब <<<<<<<<<<


अवश्य....निःसंकोच......

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

एक लड़की अपनी माँ के पास अपनी परेशानियों का बखान कर रही थी l

वो परीक्षl में फेल हो गई थी l
सहेली से झगड़ा हो गया l
मनपसंद ड्रेस प्रैस कर रही थी वो जल गई l

रोते हुए बोली, मम्मी ,देखो ना , मेरी जिन्दगी के साथ सब कुछ उलटा -पुल्टा हो रहा है l

माँ ने मुस्कराते हुए कहा, यह उदासी और रोना छोड़ो, चलो मेरे साथ रसोई में ,
"तुम्हारा मनपसंद केक बनाकर खिलाती हूँ"l

लड़की का रोना बंद हो गया और हंसते हुये बोली,"केक तो मेरी मनपसंद मिठाई है"l

कितनी देर में बनेगा, कन्या ने चहकते हुए पूछा l

माँ ने सबसे पहले मैदे का डिब्बा उठाया और प्यार से कहा, ले पहले मैदा खा ले l

लड़की मुंह बनाते हुए बोली, इसे कोई खाता है भला l

माँ ने फिर मुस्कराते हुये कहा,"तो ले सौ ग्राम चीनी ही खा ले"l

एसेंस और मिल्कमेड का डिब्बा दिखाया और कहा लो इसका भी स्वाद चख लो

"माँ"आज तुम्हें क्या हो गया है? जो मुझे इस तरह की चीजें खाने को दे रही हो ?

माँ ने बड़े प्यार और शांति से जवाब दिया,"बेटा"केक इन सभी बेस्वादी चीजों से ही बनता है और ये सभी मिलकर ही तो केक को स्वादिष्ट बनाती हैं .

मैं तुम्हें सिखाना चाह रही थी कि"जिंदगी का केक"भी इसी प्रकार की बेस्वाद घटनाओं को मिलाकर बनाया जाता है l

फेल हो गई हो तो इसे चुनौती समझो मेहनत करके पास हो जाओ l

सहेली से झगड़ा हो गया है तो अपना व्यवहार इतना मीठा बनाओ कि फिर कभी किसी से झगड़ा न हो l

यदि मानसिक तनाव के कारण"ड्रेस"जल गई तो आगे से सदा ध्यान रखो कि
मन की स्थिति हर परिस्थिति में अच्छी हो l

बिगड़े मन से काम भी तो बिगड़ेंगे l

कार्यों को कुशलता से करने के लिए मन के चिंतन को कुशल बनाना अनिवार्य है l

----------


## apnapan.pyar

"संतान" - 

मैं तकरीबन २० साल के बाद विदेश से अपने शहर लौटा था ! बाज़ार में घुमते हुए सहसा मेरी नज़रें सब्जी का ठेला लगाये एक बूढे पर जा टिकीं, बहुत कोशिश के बावजूद भी मैं उसको पहचान नहीं पा रहा था ! लेकिन न जाने बार बार ऐसा क्यों लग रहा था की मैं उसे बड़ी अच्छी तरह से जनता हूँ ! मेरी उत्सुकता उस बूढ़ेसे भी छुपी न रही , उसके चेहरे पर आई अचानक मुस्कान से मैं समझ गया था कि उसने मुझे पहचान लिया था !

काफी देर की जेहनी कशमकश के बाद जब मैंने उसे पहचाना तो मेरे पाँव के नीचे से मानो ज़मीन खिसक गई ! जब मैं विदेश गया था तो इसकी एक बहुत बड़ी आटा मिल हुआ करती थी नौकर चाकर आगे पीछे घूमा करते थे ! धर्म कर्म, दान पुण्य में सब से अग्रणी इस दानवीर पुरुष को मैं ताऊजी कह कर बुलाया करता था !

वही आटा मिल का मालिक और आज सब्जी का ठेला लगाने पर मजबूर? मुझ से रहा नहीं गया और मैं उसके पास जा पहुँचा और बहुत मुश्किल से रुंधे गले से पूछा :

"ताऊ जी, ये सब कैसे हो गया ?"

भरी ऑंखें लिए मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रख उसने उत्तर दिया:

"बच्चे बड़े हो गए हैं बेटा !"

----------


## apnapan.pyar

धुप में मत घुमो लू लग जाएगी,

स्वेटर पहनो सर्दी लग जाएगी, भीग गये,

कपड़े बदलो

माँ... की इन बातो पर तब गुस्सा आता था,

आज अहसास होता है किसी को मतलब था हमारे सुख-दुःख से |

----------


## apnapan.pyar

मात - पिता और परमात्मा मिलते न दुजी बार है ,

जिसने भी की तन मन से सेवा उसका तो बेड़ा पार है !

----------


## anubhav007

भाइयो कहावते तो बहुत है कहने के लिए और सारी सच्ची भी है कोई अपने जीवन की सच्ची घटना बताओ!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> भाइयो कहावते तो बहुत है कहने के लिए और सारी सच्ची भी है कोई अपने जीवन की सच्ची घटना बताओ!


मित्र जो अब बता रहा हूँ वो लगभग सबके साथ होता है !!!

कम से कम मेरे साथ तो होता है !!!

गर्मी स्पेशल

मम्मी का डायलॉग...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
कम्बख्तो ठंडा
पानी पीते हो तो
बोतल भी भर के रख दिया
करो अबकी बार नहीं रखूंगी ....

और जब आपको प्यास लगती है और पानी पीने जाते हो 
तो आपको भरी हुई बोतल मिलती है .....

यही होता है माँ का प्यार ....

कह तो बहुत कुछ देती है 
लेकिन अपनी ममता कभी कम नहीं कर सकती ....

----------


## anubhav007

मित्र माँ से तो नही परन्तु मुझे पिता ने सबसे ज्यादा प्यार मिला है!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मित्र माँ से तो नही परन्तु मुझे पिता ने सबसे ज्यादा प्यार मिला है!


मित्र माता और पिता दोनों के प्यार मे कोई तुलना नहीं है !! दोनों ही अपनी संतान से निस्वार्थ प्रेम करते है !!!

मित्र मेरी किसी बात से आपको ठेस पहुची हो तो क्षमा करना !!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*माता - पिता ही मंदिर , और माता - पिता ही तीरथ ....


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

समंदर से कभी दरिया निकलते देखना हो गर
किसी बच्चे को माँ की याद में रोते हुए देखो !

----------


## apnapan.pyar

चाहे लाख करो तुम पूजा या तीर्थ करो हजार.. 

अगर माँ बाप को ठुकराया तो सबकुछ है बेकार...

----------


## apnapan.pyar

ऐ माँ फिर से मुझे मेरा बस्ता दे दे ,


के दुनियाँ का दिया सबक मुश्किल बहुत हे |

----------


## apnapan.pyar

माता - पिता की सेवा सबसे बड़ी पूजा है ....

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

एक दोहा प्रस्तुत हे पसंद आने पर  क्रपया thank/रेपो अवश्य दें 

    दोहा


मैँ रोया परदेस मेँ,भीगा माँ का प्यार।
दुख ने दुख से बात की, बिन चिट्ठी बिन तार॥

<<<< :(
<<<< :)

----------


## apnapan.pyar

अपनी सन्तान के लिए सिर्फ माँ ही ऐसा कर सकती है~
माँ शब्द मे दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा रहस्य छुपा है,
इसको नही समझ सकोगे इसमें भगवान छुपा है ।।
माँ-बाप को न भूलना गलती से भी तुम,
एक बार भूल जाओ चाहे दुनिया को तुम ।।
माँ का दिल न तोड़ना लड़कपन के लिए,
एक बार भगवान को ही भूल जाओ अपनी माँ के लिए ।।
ख्वाहिशो के लिए एक बार भगवान की आस्था को तोड़ दो,
मगर ख्वाहिशो के लिए सबसे पहले घरबैठी माँ केचरण को चूम लो ।।
माँ ने जो ऑह ली तो दुनिया पलट पड़े,
भगवान भी नही बचेंगे वो भी पलट पड़े ।।
माँ मे है ममता और माँ की ममता पे सारी दुनिया,
माँ की ममता को न भूलना यही दुऑ है मेरी दुनिया की सारी जनता ।।
दुनिया की सारी जनता....

----------


## Raja44

> एक 8 साल के एक लडके की माँ मर जाती है..!
> एक दिन एक आदमी ने उस लडके से पुछा कि,
> बेटा, तुझे अपनी नई माँ और अपनी मरी हुई माँ मेँ
> क्या फर्क लगा..?
> 
> तो वह लडका बोला : मेरी नई माँ सच्ची है और
> मरी हुई माँ झुठी थी..!!
> 
> यह सुनकर वह आदमी अचरज मेँ पड गया,
> ...


बहुत बढ़िया यार दिल को छू लेने वाली घटना है.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

पसंद  आने पर  क्रपया thank/रेपो अवश्य दें 

परी माँ 


कहती थी 
बेशकीमती होतें हैं पंख 
आसमानी परियों के! 
और एक साड़ी में निकाल देती थी, 
वो पूरा साल l

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

पसंद  आने पर  क्रपया thank/रेपो अवश्य दें 

कैसे माँ 

पानी पीती हो वही, 
रोटियाँ मुझसे एक, 
कम ही खाती होl 
रहती हो वही, 
उसी गंगा में नहाती होl 
फिर इतना स्नेह कैसे? 
इतनी प्रीत कैसे लुटाती हो?

----------


## vedant thakur

> पसंद  आने पर  क्रपया thank/रेपो अवश्य दें 
> 
> कैसे माँ 
> 
> पानी पीती हो वही, 
> रोटियाँ मुझसे एक, 
> कम ही खाती होl 
> रहती हो वही, 
> उसी गंगा में नहाती होl 
> ...


कवि साहब आपने रुला तो दिया ,अब आँखे साफ़ करने के लिए रुमाल तो दे दीजिए .................. बेहतरीन रचनाएँ है मित्र !!

----------


## ashwanimale

इस सूत्र पर आने का मतलब है आंखें नम होना, पांचवी बार आया था फिर वही पुराना किस्सा पंचराहा गया, जा रहा हूं स्क्रीन धुधली हो रही है। हिम्मत जुटा कर फिर आऊंगा

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> कवि साहब आपने रुला तो दिया ,अब आँखे साफ़ करने के लिए रुमाल तो दे दीजिए .................. बेहतरीन रचनाएँ है मित्र !!


धन्यवाद जनाब ये रचनाएँ मैने मौलिक नहीं लिखी हें लेकिन मैने खुद अपने हाथों से मौलिक  टाइपिंग की हें <<<<<<<<<

----------


## apnapan.pyar

कोई जाते काशी , कोई जाते मथुरा.......
कोई ढूंढे मंदिर में .........
पर मेरे तो चारों धाम है एक ही जगह .......
क्या करू उनमे ही मुझे मेरा रब दिखता है .

माता - पिता .... इनके चरणों मे ही जन्नत है ....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

माँ कौन है?

ये माँ ही है,

जो अपने बच्चों को सुबह उठाती और कहती है की,

उठ जाओ कंजरो,

11बज रहे है,

कुत्तों की तरह पड़े रहते हो,

तुम्हारे बाप ने 4-5 नौकर नहीं रखे,

जो तुम्हे नाश्ता बना कर देंगे।

ज़िन्दगी हराम कर रखी है कमीनो ने,

पूरी रात फ़ोन पे जिस से लगा रहता है, उसी से नाश्ता लियो जा कर।

मोरल: हर माँ वाले मैसेज पर इमोशनल मत हुआ करो :):

माले जी अब तो आँखें नाम न होगी !!! :):

वैसे ये भी एक ज़िंदगी की सच्चाई है !!! :):

----------


## apnapan.pyar

"दुनिया की सबसे खुबसूरत रचना है माता - पिता "

----------


## apnapan.pyar

नकारात्मक सोच को सकारात्मक सोच मे 

बदलना ही मानवता की निशानी है !!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

‘‘माँ आपने दो महीने पहले मार्केट में मुझसे दो सौ सत्तर रुपये लिये थे।’’

बड़े बिजनेस मैन बेटे ने अलग रहने वाली निम्न मध्यवर्गीय माँ को याद दिलाया।

हाँ बेटे मुझे याद है।’’ कहते हुए माँ ने उसी समय सौ के तीन नोट बेटे को दे दिये।

मेरे पास टूटे नहीं हैं’’ बेटे के ये कहने पर ‘‘कोई बात नहीं’’

कहकर माँ बेटे की पसंद का हलवा बनाने रसोई में चली गई।’’

उस दिन भी बेटा माँ से मिलने आया था।

ठेलेवाले के पास बढ़िया सेब देखकर उस

ने माँ से रुपये लेकर अपने परिवार के लिए सेब खरीद लिये।

कुछ दिन बाद मिलने पर जब वह माँ को पैसे लौटाने लगा,

माँ की आँखों में आँसू आ गये उसके पैसे न लेने पर बेटा बोला,

‘‘ये तो हिसाब की बात है, तीस रुपये इसमें पहले के भी हैं।’’

‘‘बेटे तू मुझसे हिसाब कर रहा है ? फिर ऐसा कभी मत करना। 

तू किस-किस बात का मुझसे हिसाब करेगा। बोल !

कर सकेगा, सारा हिसाब, चुका सकेगा वो कर्ज जो मेरा तुझ पर है ?

तेरे अलग रहने से दिल तो अलग नहीं हुए,

मेरा प्यार तो कम नहीं हुआ, तू मेरे लिए अब भी वही है मेरा अपना,

सिर्फ मेरा बिट्टू। हमारे रिश्ते में ये हिसाब कहाँ से आ गया ?

क्या तू अपने बबलू से हिसाब की बात सोच सकता है ?

----------


## apnapan.pyar

जब रात की तन्हाई में माँ को याद करता हूँ,

इन दीवारों के साये से लोरियां गूंजने लगती हैं.....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

हो गए जवान बच्चे ,
बूढ़ी हो रही है... माँ ,

बे चिराग आँखों में
ख्वाब वो रही है... माँ ,

रोटी अपने हिस्से की दे के 
अपने बच्चों को ,
स्वर की रिदा ओड़े भूखी 
सो रही है ... माँ ,

सास की मरीज है फिर भी 
ठंडे पानी से ,
कितनी सख्त सर्दी मे कपड़े 
धो रही है ... माँ ,

गैर की शिकायत पर फिर 
किसी शरारत पर ,
मार कर मुझे खुद ही 
रही है ... माँ ........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

एक व्यक्ति अपने दो पुत्रों को चिडियाघर ले
गया। टिकट खिडकी पर प्रवेश टिकटों का मूल्य
इस प्रकार लिखा था, छ: वर्ष से छोटे
बच्चों को नि:शुल्क प्रवेश। छ: वर्ष से बारह
वर्ष तक के बच्चों के लिए पांच रुपए। अन्य,
दस रुपए।
व्यक्ति ने टिकट बेचनेवाले को रुपए देते हुए
कहा, छोटा लडका सात साल, बडा लडका तेरह
साल और एक टिकट मेरा।
टिकट बेचनेवाले ने कहा, आप अजीबआदमी हैं!
आप कम से कम दस रुपये बचा सकते थे। छोटे
को छ: साल का बताते और बडे को बारह साल
का। मुझे एक-एक साल का अंतर थोडे
ही पता चलता।
व्यक्ति ने कहा, आपको तो पता नहीं चलता,
लेकिन बच्चों को तो उनकी उम्र पता है और मैं
नहीं चाहता कि वे इस बुरी बात से सीख लें और
यह एक कुरीति बन जाए!

*एक बालक के संस्कारों की पहली पाठशाला उसका घर
ही होता हैं.*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

खुशनसीब हो जो तुम्हारे पास माता - पिता है ....

उनसे पूछो जिनके पास खुदा का ये तोहफा नहीं है ......

माँ - बाप की इज्जत करो इज्जत ही नहीं बस उसी को अपनी दुनिया बना लो .....

जन्नत यही नसीब हो जाएगी .........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

==> 2 मिनट लगेगा प्लीज पुरा पढना <=


१.पापा कहते है "बेटा पढाई करके कुछ बनो" तो बुरा लगता है, 

पर यही बात जब गर्लफ्रेंड कहती है तो लगता है केयर करती है |


२. गर्लफ्रेंड के लिए माँ-बाप से झूठ बोलते है, 

पर माँ-बाप के लिए गर्लफ्रेंड से क्यूँ नहीं ?


३. गर्लफ्रेंड से शादी के लिए माँ-पापा को छोड़ देते है, 

पर माँ-पापा के लिए गर्लफ्रेंड को क्यूँ नहीं ?


4. गर्लफ्रेंड से रोज रात में मोबाईल से पूछते है 

खाना खाया की नहीं या कितनी रोटी खाई, 

पर क्या आज तक ये बात माँ-पापा से पूछी ?


5.गर्लफ्रेंड की एक कसम से सिगरेट छूट जाती है, 

पर पापा के बार-बार कहने से क्यूँ नहीं ?


कृपया अपने माँ-बाप की हर बात माने और उनकी केयर करे...

और करते हो तो आपके माँ-बाप आपके लिए कुछ भी गर्व से करने को तैय्यार है |

----------


## apnapan.pyar

माँ :- बेटा अगर मेरी आँखे खराब हो जाये तो तुम क्या करोगे ??????

बेटा :- माँ तुम्हे शहर ले जाकर इलाज करवंगा !

माँ :- अगर मै फिर भी ठीक न हुई तो????????????

बेटा :- मै पैसे खर्च करके तुम्हे बहार मुल्क ले जाकर इलाज करवाऊंगा ..........

माँ हस पड़ीं....................

बेटा :- अच्छा माँ अगर मेरी आँखे खराब हो गयी तो तुम क्या करोगी???????????
.
.
.
.
..


माँ :- मेरे लाल, मै तुझे अपनी आँखे दे दूंगी ...............!


" I love my Mom "

जान (माँ) है तो जहान है मेरे दोस्त ................!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

_" मुस्कुराहट " होठों का वो घुमाव है.................. जो कई बातों को सीधा कर देता है.




वाह  वाह_

----------


## Salonee

माँ बस माँ होती हे

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत खूब, सलोनी जी क्या बात है दुर्लभ चित्र पोस्ट किये आपने



* और अपना जी की बात निराली है एक शानदार सूत्र के लिए बधाई अपना जी

----------


## Raja44

सच कह रहे हैं ये चित्र माँ तो बस माँ होती है धन्यवाद मैम जी.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

एक बहुत ही मार्मिक और ममतामई कहानी .....

मित्रों इसे एक बार जरूर पढ़ना .......


कुछ समय पहले ऑस्ट्रेलिया में आये

भूकंप में एक दिल को छु लेने वाली

घटना हुई..

भूकंप के बाद बचाव कार्य का एक दल एक महिला के पूर्ण रूप से

ध्वस्त हुए घर की जांच कर रहा था,बारीक दरारों में से महिला का

मृत शारीर दिखा लेकिन वो एक अजीब अवस्था में था,महिला

अपने घुटनों के बल बैठी थी ठीक वैसे ही जैसे मंदिर में लोग

भगवान् के सामने नमन करते है,उसके दोनों हाथ किसी चीज़ को पकडे हुए

थे,भूकंप से उस महिला की पीठ व सर को काफी क्षति पहुंची

थी,काफी मेंहनत के बाद दल के सदस्य ने बारीक दरारों में से

जगह बना कर अपना हाथ महिला की तरफ बढाया इस उम्मीद में

की शायद वो जिंदा हो,लेकिन महिला का शारीर ठंडा प़ड* चूका

था,जिसे बचाव दल समझ गया की महिला मर चुकी है|


बचाव दल ने उस घर को छोड़ दिया और दुसरे मकानों की तरफ

चलने लगे,बचाव दल के प्रमुख का कहना था की"पता नहीं क्यूँ

मुझे उस महिला का घर अपनी तरफ खींच रहा था,कुछ था जो

मुझसे कह रहा था के मैं इस घर को ऐसे छोड़ कर न जाऊं और

मैंने अपने दिल की बात मानने का फैसला किया"


उसके बाद बचाव दल एक बार फिर उस महिला के घर की तरफ

पहुंचे,दल प्रमुख ने मलबे को सावधानी से हटा कर बारीक दरारों

में से अपना हाथ महिला की तरफ बढ़ाया और उसके शारीर के

निचे स्थित जगह को हाथों से टटोलने लगे,तभी उनके मुह से

निकला"बच्चा... यहाँ एक बच्चा है"पूरा दल काम में जुट

गया,सावधानी से मलबा हटाया जाने लगा,तब उन्हें महिला के

मृत शारीर के निचे एक टोकरी में रेशमी कम्बल में लिपटा हुआ ३

माह का एक बच्चा मिला,दल को अब समझ में आ चूका था की

महिला ने अपने बच्चे को बचाने के लिए अपने जीवन का त्याग

किया है,भूकंप के दौरान जब घर गिरने वाला था तब उस महिला

ने अपने शारीर से सुरक्षा देकर अपने बच्चे की रक्षा की थी.|


डोक्टर भी जल्द ही वहां आ पहुंचे.दल ने जब बच्चे को उठाया तब

बच्चा बेहोश था,जब बचाव दल ने बच्चे का कम्बल हटाया तब

उन्हें वहां एक मोबाइल मिला जिसके स्क्रीन पर सन्देश लिखा

था,"मेरे बच्चे अगर तुम बच गए तो बस इतना याद रखना की

तुम्हारी माँ तुमसे बहुत प्यार करती है"मोबाइल बचाव दल में एक

हाथ से दुसरे हाथ जाने लगा, सभीने वो सन्देश पढ़ा,सबकी आँखें

नम हो गयी...



माँ के प्रेम से बढ़ कर दुनिया में और कोई प्रेम नहीं हो सकता

----------


## BittooBoss

“माँ” को परिभाषित नहीँ किया जा सकता है।

----------


## BittooBoss



----------


## BittooBoss

मां ही गंगा, मां ही जमुना, मां ही तीर्थ धाम,
मां का सर पर हाथ जो होए, क्या ईश्वर का काम..

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

बचपन में लोरियाँ सुनाती माँ 
हर आहट पर जाग जाती माँ 
आज गुनगुनाती है तकिये को लेकर 
भिगोती है आँसू से उसे बेटा समझकर

स्कूल जाते समय प्यार से दुलारती माँ 
बच्चे के आने की बाट जोहती माँ 
अब रोती है चौखट से सर लगाकर 
दुलारती है पड़ोस के बच्चे को करीब बुलाकर 

कल तक चटखारे लेकर खाते थे दाल-भात को 
और चुमते थें उस औरत के हाथ को 
आज फिर प्यार से दाल-भात बनाती है माँ 
बच्चे के इंतजार में रातभर टकटकी लगाती माँ 

लाती है 'लाडी' बड़े प्यार से लाडले के लिए 
अपनी धन-दौलत औलाद पर लुटाती माँ 
आज तरसती है दाने-पानी को 
यादों और सिसकियों में खोई रहती माँ 

लुटाया बहुत कुछ लुट गया सबकुछ 
फिर भी दुआएँ देती है माँ 
प्यार का अथाह सागर है वो 
औरत का सच्चा रूप है माँ 
औरत का सच्चा रूप है माँ ....

----------


## fullmoon

*उसके होंठो पर कभी बददुआ  नहीं होती...
बस इक माँ है जो मुझसे कभी खफा नहीं होती....

*

----------


## fullmoon

*किसी के हिस्से में मकां आया, 

किसी के हिस्से में दुकां आई ...

मैं घर में सबसे छोटा था,

मेरे हिस्से में माँ  आई...

*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

!!!!! सभी मित्रों को सूत्र पर आकर योगदान देने पर हार्दिक आभार !!!!!

----------


## Tej Khiladi

!!!!! सभी मित्रों/दुश्मनों को सूत्र पर आकर योगदान देने पर हार्दिक आभार !!!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

माँ बाप अपनी ज़िन्दगी में दो बार टूट कर रोते है -

जब बेटियाँ विदा होती है तब :(:

या

जब बच्चे मुँह मोड़ लेते है तब :(:

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> !!!!! सभी मित्रों/दुश्मनों को सूत्र पर आकर योगदान देने पर हार्दिक आभार !!!!!


आप तो बड़े तेज हो !!!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

माँ मुझे बचपन में मेरी उम्र के हिसाब से कुछ ज्यादा ही रोटियां दिया करती थीं.

इंटरवल में सारे बच्चे जल्दी जल्दी खाना ख़त्म करके खेलने चले जाते थे. 

और मै अपना खाना ख़त्म नहीं कर पाता था.

तो डब्बे में हमेशा ही कुछ न कुछ बच जाता था, और मुझे रोज़ डांट पड़ती थी. 


मेरी बहन भी घर आ के शिकायत करती थी कि उसे छोड़ के इंटरवल में मै खेलने भाग जाता हूँ.

एक दिन मेरी बहन मेरे साथ स्कूल नहीं गई. 

मै ख़ुशी ख़ुशी घर आया और माँ को बताया की मैंने आज पूरा खाना खाया है. 

माँ को यकीन नहीं हुआ, उन्होंने डब्बा खोला और मुझे दो झापड़ रसीद कर दिए.

फिर माँ बोली की आज तुमने अपना पूरा खाना फेक दिया इस लिए मार पड़ी है.

मुझे मालूम है की मै तुम्हे ज्यादा खाना देती हूँ और तुम छोड़ोगे ही.

लेकिन अगर 4 रोटी में से 2 भी खा ली तो कुछ तो तुम्हारे पेट में जायेगा.

ये माँ का प्यार था.

आज भी जब मै ये बात याद करता हूँ तो मेरी आँखे भर आती हैं,

और सोचता हूँ की क्या मै भी कभी किसी को इतना प्यार कर पाउँगा l

----------


## anubhav007

किसी के हिस्से में मंका आया किसी के हिस्से में जमी जायजाद आई किसी के में दुकां आई में था घर में सबसे छोटा मेरे हिस्से में तो बस पिता और माँ आई!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> 



इसका  उत्तर ये है जनाब <<<<<<<<

    दोहा


एक ही  जैसा  दर्द  है, बेटी  हो  या  पूत l 
जनम-मरन इक ढंग के,पक्का यही सबूत॥
 
<<<< :) बेकल उत्साही

----------


## vedant thakur

माँ सिर्फ लफ्ज़ नहीं इबादत का नाम है 
उसके कदमो में तो कई ज़न्नत आम है 


हजार दुःखों की दवा सिर्फ़ माँ का आंचल
यूँ तो ज़माने में ग़म के किस्से तमाम है 


तू मेरी जन्नत है और मैं हूँ तेरी मन्नत 
तुझ पर कुर्बान दुनिया के रहीमों राम है


ख़ुदा की कायनात में खुदा का रूप है माँ 
बाकि सब बेमानी इज्ज़त शोहरत नाम है 


मेरी छोटी खरोंच ने तेरी दुनिया हिला दी माँ
बावजूद अपने इतने बड़े घाव के, कहती आराम है 


दुनियां में दौलत कोई कितना भी कमा ले 
ख़ुदा भी लगा नहीं सकता वो माँ का दाम है 


बिटिया पर चाकू छुरियां लेके निकला शहर 
माँ नहीं है अब वहाँ शहर खमोश गुमनाम है 


आँचल में बैठ के आज रो लेने दे मुझे माँ 
जाने किस गली में मेरी ज़िंदगी की शाम है

----------


## Kamal Ji

कल मद्र्ज़ दे  Mother's day था.... और आज यहाँ लिख कर बीते हुए कल को याद कर रहा हूँ.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *पिता : केवल दो अक्षरों  संग दो मात्राओं में सिमटा एक शब्द मात्र नहीं है ...असल में एक पूरा पुराण  है जो एक बच्चे के निर्माण में माँ की कोख में बीज अंकुरण से लेकर उस  बच्चे के अपनी संतति उत्पन्न करने योग्य हो जाने तक उसका मार्ग-दर्शन करता  है, और इस शब्द का मूल्याँकन करने में एक व्यक्ति का पूरा जीवन बीत जाता है  और बात तब समझ आती है जब वो शब्द उस व्यक्ति के लिए एक अतीत बन जाता है  ...सोचने बैठे तो शायद हम सब में अधिकतर लोगों ने शायद उस शब्द रूपी  व्यक्तित्व को कभी उसके जीवन काल में समझने की कोशिश ही नहीं की होगी या  फिर किसी न किसी तरह उसकी भावनाओं को आहत कर उसे पीड़ित किया होगा ...पर यदि  उस पिता शब्द की कीमत हमें अपने जीवन जान लेने  का कभी मौका मिले तो अपनी  खुली आँखों से अनुभव कर जान लेवे ....शायद मैंने यह कीमत जान ली है ...एक  घटना ने मुझे मजबूर किया और झंझोड़ कर रख दिया ...केवल पीड़ा और भय के भीतर  कुछ घंटों में मेरा पूर्ण व्यक्तित्ब में एकाएक बदलाव ला दिया ...
> 
> करीब ४ वर्षों पहले मैं अपने घर में आपने आफिस वाले कमरे में बैठ हुआ काम  कर रहा था की एकाएक मुझे सुचना मिली की मेरे पिताजी का एक्सीडेंट हो गया है  और वो रस्ते में गिरे पड़े है ...मै बदहवास अपनी पत्नी सहित अपनी गाडी लेकर  उस स्थान पर शीघ्र पहुंचा ...पिताजी सड़क पर बेहोश पड़े थे उनका स्कूटर दूर  गिरा हुआ था ...लोग उन्हें घेरे खड़े थे ..कोई कह रहा था की कोई  मोटर-साइकिल सवार लड़के उने धक्का देकर गिरा गए है कोई कह रहा था की  उन्होंने शराब पी हुई है ..मैं उन लोगों पर भड़क गया क्योकि हमारे घर में  शराब निषेध है( स्वेच्छा से) .....मैंने और मेरी पत्नी ने उन्हें उठाया और  मेरी गाडी में डाला ...मैं उन्हें लेकर घर के पास वाले बड़े हस्पताल में  लेकर दौड़ा ..रास्ते में माँ को फ़ोन कर वहां पहुँचने को कहा ..आधे रस्ते  में गाडी के दोनों टायर पंचर हो गए ( भाग्य की विडंबना ) .. फिर एक ऑटो  रिक्शा को जबरदस्ती रूकाकर उसमे पिताजी को डाला...और जल्दी उस बड़े हस्पताल  के इमरजेंसी वार्ड में खुद ही पिताजी को स्टेचर पर डाल अन्दर लाया  ...रास्ते भर रोता रहा ....और डाक्टरों में बोला जल्दी पिताजी को चेक करों  ....प्राइवेट हस्पताल था तो उन्होंने कहा पहले ३०००० रूपये जमा करवाए  ...साब एटीम मशीन से रूपये निकाल जमा करवाए ...सारी रात मेरी माँ , मैं और  बीवी रोते हुए आईसीयू  के बाहर काटी ....और भगवान् को याद करते रहे ..कभी  एक्सरे कभी अल्ट्रा साउंड ....ना जाने क्या क्या ...सुबह पिताजी को होश आ   गया ..और वहां एक डाक्टर साब जिनका मैंने कभी हाईकोर्ट में केस किया था आ  गए उन्होंने पिताजी के बिलकुल ठीक होने पर उसी शाम उन्हें छुट्टी भी दिलवा  दी ...आप यकीन नहीं मानेंगे उस रात में पिता का सायाका असली अर्थ पता  चला....शायद उस घटना ने मेरे भीतर एक चेतना भर दी .....अब पिताजी  से पहले  से अधिक प्रेम करता हूँ.....तभी कहता हूँ मित्रों :
> 
> साया है गर माँ बाप का सिर पे, तो बुरे ग्रह भी क्या कर लेंगे
> और भुला देगे गर उनकों, तो रस्ते के कांटे भी जीवन हर लेंगे /////
> 
> 
> ---मन वकील
> ...


वाह वकील साहब क्या लिखा है आपने.......

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................................  ....

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

Real Fact
 .
 .
 Bhook Ki Halat Ho Or 1Roti
 K
 4 Tukde Ho.
 .
 Khane Wale 5 Ho.
 Tab Bhi Ek Insan Hai Jo
 Kehta Hai
 Ki Mujhe Bhook Nahi Hai.
 .
 .
 Wo hai *MAA*
 agree ??

----------


## ashwanimale

> चित्र


 वाह, शब्द कम, प्रशंसा ज्यादा|

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी  माँ की सिर्फ एक ही आँख थी और इसीलिए मैं उनसे बेहद नफ़रत करता था | वो  फुटपाथ पर एक छोटी सी दुकान चलाती थी | उनके साथ होने पर मुझे शर्मिन्दगी  महसूस होती थी | एक बार वो मेरे स्कूल आई और मै फिर से बहुत शर्मिंदा हुआ |  वो मेरे साथ ऐसा कैसे कर सकती है ? अगले दिन स्कूल में सबने मेरा बहुत  मजाक उड़ाया |

 मैं चाहता था मेरी माँ इस दुनिया से गायब हो जाये | मैंने उनसे कहा, 'माँ तुम्हारी दूसरी आँख क्यों नहीं  है? तुम्हारी वजह से हर कोई मेरा मजाक उड़ाता है | तुम मर क्यों नहीं जाती  ?' माँ ने कुछ नहीं कहा | पर, मैंने उसी पल तय कर लिया कि बड़ा होकर सफल  आदमी बनूँगा ताकि मुझे अपनी एक आँख वाली माँ और इस गरीबी से छुटकारा मिल  जाये |

 उसके बाद मैंने म्हणत से पढाई की | माँ को छोड़कर बड़े शहर  आ गया | यूनिविर्सिटी की डिग्री ली | शादी की | अपना घर ख़रीदा | बच्चे  हुए | और मै सफल व्यक्ति बन गया | मुझे अपना नया जीवन इसलिए भी पसंद था  क्योंकि यहाँ माँ से जुडी कोई भी याद नहीं थी | मेरी खुशियाँ दिन-ब-दिन  बड़ी हो रही थी, तभी अचानक मैंने कुछ ऐसा देखा जिसकी कल्पना भी नहीं की थी |  सामने मेरी माँ खड़ी थी, आज भी अपनी एक आँख के साथ | मुझे लगा मेरी कि  मेरी पूरी दुनिया फिर से बिखर रही है | मैंने उनसे पूछा, 'आप कौन हो? मै  आपको नहीं जानता | यहाँ आने कि हिम्मत कैसे हुई? तुरंत मेरे घर से बाहर  निकल जाओ |' और माँ ने जवाब दिया, 'माफ़ करना, लगता है गलत पते पर आ गयी  हूँ |' वो चली गयी और मै यह सोचकर खुश हो गया कि उन्होंने मुझे पहचाना नहीं  |
 एक दिन स्कूल री-यूनियन की चिट्ठी मेरे घर पहुची और मैं अपने पुराने  शहर पहुँच गया | पता नहीं मन में क्या आया कि मैं अपने पुराने घर चला गया |  वहां माँ जमीन मर मृत पड़ी थी | मेरे आँख से एक बूँद आंसू तक नहीं गिरा |  उनके हाथ में एक कागज़ का टुकड़ा था... वो मेरे नाम उनकी पहली और आखिरी  चिट्ठी थी |

 उन्होंने लिखा था :

 मेरे बेटे...
 मुझे  लगता है मैंने अपनी जिंदगी जी ली है | मै अब तुम्हारे घर कभी नहीं आउंगी...  पर क्या यह आशा करना कि तुम कभी-कभार मुझसे मिलने आ जाओ... गलत है ? मुझे  तुम्हारी बहुत याद आती है | मुझे माफ़ करना कि मेरी एक आँख कि वजह से  तुम्हे पूरी जिंदगी शर्मिन्दगी झेलनी पड़ी | जब तुम छोटे थे, तो एक  दुर्घटना में तुम्हारी एक आँख चली गयी थी | एक माँ के रूप में मैं यह नहीं  देख सकती थी कि तुम एक आँख के साथ बड़े हो, इसीलिए मैंने अपनी एक आँख  तुम्हे दे दी | मुझे इस बात का गर्व था कि मेरा बेटा मेरी उस आँख कि मदद से  पूरी दुनिया के नए आयाम देख पा रहा है | मेरी तो पूरी दुनिया ही तुमसे है |

 चिट्ठी पढ़ कर मेरी दुनिया बिखर गयी | और मैं उसके लिए पहली बार रोया जिसने अपनी जिंदगी मेरे नाम कर दी... मेरी माँ |

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक  बेटा पढ़-लिख कर बहुत बड़ा आदमी बन गया । पिता के स्वर्गवास के बाद माँ ने  हर तरह का काम करके उसे इस काबिल बना दिया था । शादी के बाद पत्नी को माँ  से शिकायत रहने लगी के वो उन के स्टेटस मे फिट नहीं है । लोगों को बताने मे  उन्हें संकोच होता की ये अनपढ़ उनकी माँ-सास है । बात बढ़ने पर बेटे ने एक  दिन माँ से कहा-
 " माँ_मै चाहता हूँ कि मै अब इस काबिल हो गया हूँ कि कोई भी क़र्ज़ अदा कर सकता हूँ । मै और तुम दोनों  सुखी रहें इसलिए आज तुम मुझ पर किये गए अब तक के सारे खर्च सूद और व्याज  के साथ मिला कर बता दो । मै वो अदा कर दूंगा । फिर हम अलग-अलग सुखी रहेंगे ।
 माँ ने सोच कर उत्तर दिया -
 "बेटा_हिसाब ज़रा लम्बा है ,सोच कर बताना पडेगा।मुझे थोडा वक्त चाहिए ।"
 बेटे ना कहा - " माँ _कोई ज़ल्दी नहीं है । दो-चार दिनों मे बात देना ।"
 रात हुई, सब सो गए । माँ ने एक लोटे मे पानी लिया और बेटे के कमरे मे आई ।  बेटा जहाँ सो रहा था उसके एक ओर पानी डाल दिया । बेटे ने करवट ले ली । माँ  ने दूसरी ओर भी पानी डाल दिया। बेटे ने जिस ओर भी करवट ली_माँ उसी ओर पानी  डालती रही तब परेशान होकर बेटा उठ कर खीज कर बोला कि माँ ये क्या है ?  मेरे पूरे बिस्तर को पानी-पानी क्यूँ कर डाला...?
 माँ बोली-
 "  बेटा, तुने मुझसे पूरी ज़िन्दगी का हिसाब बनानें को कहा था । मै अभी ये  हिसाब लगा रही थी कि मैंने कितनी रातें तेरे बचपन मे तेरे बिस्तर गीला कर  देने से जागते हुए काटीं हैं । ये तो पहली रात है ओर तू अभी से घबरा गया  ...? मैंने अभी हिसाब तो शुरू भी नहीं किया है जिसे तू अदा कर पाए।"
  माँ कि इस बात ने बेटे के ह्रदय को झगझोड़ के रख दिया । फिर वो रात उसने  सोचने मे ही गुज़ार दी । उसे ये अहसास हो गया था कि माँ का क़र्ज़ आजीवन  नहीं उतरा जा सकता । माँ अगर शीतल छाया है पिता बरगद है जिसके नीचे बेटा  उन्मुक्त भाव से जीवन बिताता है । माता अगर अपनी संतान के लिए हर दुःख  उठाने को तैयार रहती है तो पिता सारे जीवन उन्हें पीता ही रहता है ।
 माँ बाप का क़र्ज़ कभी अदा नहीं किया जा सकता । हम तो बस उनके किये गए कार्यों को आगे बढ़ा कर अपने हित मे काम कर रहे हैं । 
 आखिर हमें भी तो अपने बच्चों से वही चाहिए ना ...?

----------


## Kamal Ji

भूकंप थमने के बाद, जब बचाव दल एक युवा महिला के घर के खंडहर पर पहुंचे, 
व  उन्होंने  दरारों के माध्यम से उसका मृत शरीर देखा.  उसका  शरीर की पूजा  करने की तरह आगे से झुका हुआ  था, और उसके दो हाथ एक वस्तु को पकडे हुए थे |  घर ढह जाने से  उसका  सिर दुर्घटनाग्रस्त हो गया था.
       इतनी सारी कठिनाइयों के साथ, बचाने दल ने महिला  के शरीर  तक पहुँचने के लिए दिवार में एक संकरी खाई बनाई, खाई से अपना हाथ रख दिया.  वह उम्मीद कर रहा था कि इस औरत को अभी भी जिंदा हो सकती है. हालांकि, ठंड  और कठोर शरीर उसे बताया कि वह सुनिश्चित किया की महिला की मोंत हो चुकी है .
 वह और टीम के बाकी के इस घर को छोड़ दिया और अगले ध्वस्त इमारत खोज के लिए  जा रहे थे. कुछ कारणों के लिए, टीम के  नेता को  मृत महिला के बर्बाद घर  वापस आना पड़ा,
 फिर उसको  महिला के पास कुछ और होने का अंदेशा हुआ !  उसे  देखने के लिए उसने दिवार में छोटी छोटी दरारे की  knelt और उसके  इस्तेमाल किया था संकीर्ण दरारों के माध्यम से मृत शरीर के तहत छोटे छोटे  पैर दिखे | अचानक, वह उत्साह, के साथ चिल्लाया! वहाँ एक बच्चा है! "
       फिर  पूरी टीम ने एक  साथ काम किया, ध्यान से वे मृत महिला के आसपास  मलबे को व् बर्बाद वस्तुओं के ढेर हटा दिया. एक छोटे से 3 साल का लड़का  अपनी मां के मृत शरीर के तहत एक फूलों कंबल में लिपटे था. जाहिर है, महिला  ने अपने  बेटे को बचाने के लिए एक अंतिम बलिदान दिया था. जब उसके घर गिर  गया था, वह अपने शरीर का इस्तेमाल करके अपने  बेटे को बचाने के लिए एक कवर  बनाया . छोटा लड़का अभी भी शांति से सो रहा था,फिर  टीम के नेता उसे उठाया.
 चिकित्सक छोटे लड़के को जांचने  के लिए जल्दी आ गये . उसके बाद वह कंबल  खोला, व कंबल के अंदर एक सेल फोन देखा. स्क्रीन पर एक संदेश था.( If you  can survive, you must remember that I love you.) यह कहा, "यदि आप बच सकते  हैं, आपको याद रखना चाहिए कि मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूँ" 
 फिर वहा खड़े सभी ने ये सन्देश पढा, यह सन्देश पढने के बाद वह खड़े सभी लोग रोने लगे ,जिसने भी  इस संदेश को पढ़ा है वो रोया,
 Every body that read the message wept. ” If you can survive, you must  remember that I love you.” Such is the mother’s love for her child!!

✔ Share if the story is touching for you

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूत्रधार बेगाना जी एवं नियमाक्गन कृपया इस चित्र को हटायें नही.

Attachment 762921

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................................

----------


## ashwanimale

> हमें भी तो अपने बच्चों से वही चाहिए ना ...?


 पूरा न पढ़ सका आंसुओं से नेत्र भर गये, क्या कहूँ! साधुवाद और साधुवाद|

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> पूरा न पढ़ सका आंसुओं से नेत्र भर गये, क्या कहूँ! साधुवाद और साधुवाद|





इधर भी कोई पाषाण हृदयी नही है.
हाँ गुस्से वाला तो है ही.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

_महबुब को चाँद कहते हो
 कभी खुदा बाताते हो
 बुढे माँ बाप के बारे मे
 तेरा क्या ख्याल है_ _?_

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

Pls Must Read It and Share It..............

 माँ :- बेटा अगर मेरी आँखे खराब हो जाये तो तुम क्या करोगे ???????
 बेटा :- माँ तुम्हे शहर ले जाकर इलाज करवंगा !
 माँ :- अगर मै फिर भी ठीक न हुई तो????????????
 बेटा :- मै पैसे खर्च करके तुम्हे बहार मुल्क ले जाकर इलाज करवाऊंगा ..........
 माँ हस पड़ीं....................
 बेटा :- अच्छा माँ अगर मेरी आँखे खराब हो गयी तो तुम क्या करोगी???????????
 .
 .
 माँ :- मेरे लाल, मै तुझे अपनी आँखे दे दूंगी ...............!

 Must Share.... 
 No One is better than Mother!! Only Says
 " I love my Mom

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## sonu nagpal

> .........................................


बहुत ही अछा है

----------


## sonu nagpal

> एक दोहा प्रस्तुत हे पसंद आने पर  क्रपया thank/रेपो अवश्य दें 
> 
>     दोहा
> 
> 
> मैँ रोया परदेस मेँ,भीगा माँ का प्यार।
> दुख ने दुख से बात की, बिन चिट्ठी बिन तार॥
> 
> <<<< :(
> <<<< :)


thanks thanks खुश किस्मत है वो लोग जिनके सिर पे मां-बाप का साया होता है

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी सज्जनों से निवेदन है.
रेपो की चाह तो कब की...................... खतम हो चुकी है.

बस इतनी आप सा से मेरा विनम्र निवदन है .
जब भी किसी भी सूत्र पर जाएँ ... उस सूत्रधार के प्रति आप अपना कर्तव्य 
जताते हुए... यारो अहसान ही क्र दो उस सूत्रधार पर 
अथवा पोस्ट करता पर... 

बस... बस...नाम मात्र हेते चंद शब्द लिख ही दो. मत दो रेपो कम से कम मुझे तो...
पर यह विनय तो सुने, समझे, परखें, अनुभव तो करें ....
किसी कलाकार को कितनी पीड़ा होती है 
उस की अच्छी  कला को देखते हुए कोई ताली न  बजाए  अथवा प्रोत्साहन हेतु कोई चंद/ दो शब्द भी न लिखे.

मैंने अपने इसी फोरम में अनु ओबेरॉय की आईडी से और इस कमल जी  की आईडी से भी बारम्बार निवेदन किया है. 
नतीजा क्या निकला...... शून्य ... शून्य और फिर से शून्य.

एक बार यह भी लिखा था ... आप ढीठ हो......

सो ......सूत्र पर पधारने वाले  दोस्तों कुछ तो लिखो

----------


## gangu teli

कमल जी , जिस पोस्ट पर आपको रेपो मिली है वो वाकई मे ही बेहतरीन कहानी है !!! प्रस्तुत करने के लिए आभार मित्र !!! जनाब कवि साहब का भी धन्यवाद !!! अभी तक आधा सूत्र ही पढा है , सभी पोस्ट बहुत अच्छा लगी !!! सुत्रधार पँकज जी और अन्य सभी मित्रोँ का तहेदिल से आभार व्यक्त करता हुँ !!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी , जिस पोस्ट पर आपको रेपो मिली है वो वाकई मे ही बेहतरीन कहानी है !!! प्रस्तुत करने के लिए आभार मित्र !!! जनाब कवि साहब का भी धन्यवाद !!! अभी तक आधा सूत्र ही पढा है , सभी पोस्ट बहुत अच्छा लगी !!! सुत्रधार पँकज जी और अन्य सभी मित्रोँ का तहेदिल से आभार व्यक्त करता हुँ !!!



आपके स्नेह के प्रति मैं और पंकज बेगाना जी सहित सहृदय आभारी हूँ,
धन्यवाद तेल मंत्री जी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी , जिस पोस्ट पर आपको रेपो मिली है वो वाकई मे ही बेहतरीन कहानी है !!! प्रस्तुत करने के लिए आभार मित्र !!! जनाब कवि साहब का भी धन्यवाद !!! अभी तक आधा सूत्र ही पढा है , सभी पोस्ट बहुत अच्छा लगी !!! सुत्रधार पँकज जी और अन्य सभी मित्रोँ का तहेदिल से आभार व्यक्त करता हुँ !!!


आपके द्वारा दिए दिए गये सम्मान का भी मैं शुक्रगुजार हूँ.
धन्यवाद तेल मंत्री जी. 


 					 						Thread: 						 							
माता - पिता --- प्यार की एक छाँव 
 					बहुत अच्छी कहानी है , धन्यवाद

----------


## gangu teli

मां !यह मार्मिक तस्वीर इराक़ के एक अनाथालय में खींची गई थी। इस बच्ची ने ज़िंदगी में कभी मां की शक़्ल नहीं देखी थी, सो उसने फ़र्श पर मां की एक काल्पनिक तस्वीर बनाई और तस्वीर के सीने से लगकर गहरी नींद सो गई !!!एक तसव्वुर तेरा अम्मा ,सर रख दूं तो नींद आ जाए!!!

----------


## gangu teli

एक विधवा औरत थी ,वह आठ वर्षिय वेटे के पालन पोषण और रोजी रोटी चलाने के लिएकपडे सिलाई किया करती !! दैवयोग से बेटा जन्म से ही काना था। माँ अपने बेटे कोरोज स्कूल जाने से पहले नहलाती, अच्छे और साफ-सुथरे वस्त्र पहनाकर माथे परकाला टीका भी लगाती !! जैसी आर्थिक हालत थी, उसमें अधिक से अधिक पौष्टिक वस्वादिस्ट भोजन खिलाती और टिफिन तैयार करके विदा कर देती !! उसके जाने के बादसारा दिन कपडे सिलाई मे व्यस्त रहती !! तब जाकर कहीं मां-बेटे का जीवनयापन हो पारहा था !!एक दिन वह देर रात तक काम करने के कारण समय पर नही जाग सकी !! फिर भी उसनेजल्दी जल्दी बेटे को नहलाया !! रात का बचा खाना खिलाकर बेटे को स्कूल भेज दियाऔर कहा कि दोपहर का खाना मै देने आ जाऊँगी!! दोपहर का खाना लेकर उसने आधारास्ता ही तय किया था कि एक धनवान औरत भी टिफिन लेकर घर से निकली !! उसे देखकरऔरत ने पूछा कि बहन क्या तुम टिफिन लेकर स्कूल जा रही हो। अगर हाँ तो मेरेबेटे के लिए मैने देशी घी का हलवा बनाया है, उसे दे देना !! हामी भरकर विधवा औरतने पूछा कि तुम्हारे बेटे का नाम तो बता दो, मै कैसे उसे पहचानूँगी !! औरत नेबडे प्यार और गर्व से कहा ‘बहन ए मेरे बेटे जैसा सून्दर लडका पूरे स्कूल मेनही है’, जो बच्चा तुम्हें सबसे ज्यादा अच्छा और प्यारा दिखे, उसे टिफिन देदेना !! टिफिन लेकर स्कूल जाते ही उसने सोचा कि पहले उसके बेटे को टिफिन देकरआती हुँ !! एक ममता मयी दृष्टि अपने बेटे पर डाली और एक-एक करके सभी बच्चों कोदेखती रही, पर वो उस धनवान औरत के बच्चे को नहीं पहचान सकी !! अन्त में अपनाटिफिन अपने बेटे को दिया और वापिस चल पडी!! जाकर उसने उस औरत के हाथ मे टिफिनथमाया और कहा :- "माफ करना बहन, स्कूल में सारे बच्चे बहुत प्यारे और सून्दरहै, परन्तु मुझे तो मेरे  बेटे से ज्यादा सून्दर और प्यारा कोई नही लगा !!"मैं तो रोज अपने बेटे को काला टिका लगाकर भेजती हुँ ताकि किसी की नजर ना लगे!!ऐसी है माँ की ममता कि अपना बच्चा चाहे जैसा भी हो , माँ को सबसे अच्छा लगता है !!!

----------


## Salonee



----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> मां !यह मार्मिक तस्वीर इराक़ के एक अनाथालय में खींची गई थी। इस बच्ची ने ज़िंदगी में कभी मां की शक़्ल नहीं देखी थी, सो उसने फ़र्श पर मां की एक काल्पनिक तस्वीर बनाई और तस्वीर के सीने से लगकर गहरी नींद सो गई !!!एक तसव्वुर तेरा अम्मा ,सर रख दूं तो नींद आ जाए!!!




आपने बहुत भावुक कर दिया जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

सिसकियों को दबा रही होगी 
वो गजल गुनगुना रही होगी l

लोग यूँ ही ख़फ़ा नहीं होते 
आपकी भी खता रही होगी l

हादसों से मुझको बचा लायी, 
वो किसी की दुआ रही होगी l

खैरियत से कटे सफ़र मेरा, 
आज माँ निर्जला रही होगी ll

----------


## ashwanimale

वाह, प्रशंसा में हजार शब्द भी कम पड़ेंगे, सभी कहानियां और पोस्ट्स शानदार हैं, सूत्रधार, व अन्य सभी संकलनकर्ताओं धन्यवाद|

----------


## apnapan.pyar

सभी का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !!!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

अपनी दृष्टिहीन माँ को धार्मिक स्थलों के दर्शन कराने को निकले ये तीर्थयात्री, 

हमारे लिए एक मिसाल है और आज के श्रवण कुमार हैं! इनको हमारा सलाम!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

एक बेटी की और से ......


माँ तुम अबूझ पहेली हो
माँ तुम मेरी सहेली हो
स्नेह की डोर से बंधी
ममता की तुम मूरत हो
हर लेती मेरे दुखो को
उस ख़ुदा की ही सूरत हो
मेरा सोता हुआ चेहरा भी
जाने कैसे पढ़ लेती हो
कितनी अलाओं बलाओं से
मुझ को रोज बचाती हो
निकलती हूँ जब भी घर से
नजर का टीका लगाती हो
भर के नए जज़्बे मुझ मे
हार को जीत बनाती हो,
दे के प्यारा सा एक बोसा
माथे पर तिलक लगाती हो,
नेह भरे स्पर्श से तुम
सारे दुःख हर जाती हो..
माँ तुम अबूझ पहेली हो
माँ तुम मेरी सहेली हो .....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

आदरणीय माँ को सादर प्रणाम..
जिसने हमे जन्मा और इस लायक बनाया की हम आज इस संसार में अपना वजूद बनाने में कामयाब हो सके हैं.
पर दुःख तो अवश्य होता है जब कोई कुपुत्र अपनी माँ को दर दर भटकने को मजबूर कर देता है...
क्यों जब कोई माँ रोती है तोभगवान् भी रोता है .
माँ की महिमा का बखान तो युगों युगोंसे होता आया है..
माँ तो अनमोल है जो जीवन में सिर्फ एक बार ही मिलती है ...
और बेटा चाहें कितना बड़ा ही क्यों न हो जाये वो तो माँ के लिए हमेशा छोटा ही रहता है ..
बहुत ही खूब कहा है किसी शायर ने ....
"माँ ही मंदिर माँ ही पूजा माँ से बड़ा ना कोई दूजा ,
माँ ममता का एक कलश है जीवन ज्योत है अमृत रस है
माँ में करुना छुपी है ऐसे बीज में बृक्ष छुपा हो जैसे
धन्य है माँ अपने बच्चों की मार्के भी करती है रक्षा ..
माँ ही मंदिर माँ ही पूजा माँ से बड़ा ना कोई दूजा"
ऐसी करुणामयी ,ममतामयी पूज्यनीय और प्रातकाल वन्दनीय माँ को मेरा कोटि कोटि नमन .....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

........................

----------


## Salonee

> सभी का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !!!!


....................सभी कौन ???????????????????

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> ....................सभी कौन ???????????????????


  मेरा नाम भी ले रहे हे वो

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*रात भर चलता रहा ,*
*जहन के मैदान में ,*
*धीरे -धीरे ……….*
*शायद कोई ख्याल था*
*या फिर ख्याल का बच्चा ,*
*वो बम्बई की इमारत जितना सख्त और ऊँचा ,*
*या फिर तुरंत पैदा हुए बच्चे सा रेशमी ,*
*वो ख्याल कुछ अजीब ही था ,*
*हाँ कुछ अजीब ही था वो …………….*
*माँ का दूध महक रहा था उस ख्याल से ,*
*आँखों में दिवाली का परा गया काजल लगा कर आया था वो ख्याल ,…..*
*पर मैं क्या करता ?,*
*बीबी बगल में लेटी थी ,*
*वो ख्याल बड़ी खामोशी से चिल्ला रहा था !!!!!!!!!!*
*तुम यहाँ मखमली गद्दे पर सो रहे हो ,*
*माँ वहाँ रसोई में सामन सा पड़ी है ,*

----------


## Salonee

> सभी का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !!!!





> मेरा नाम भी ले रहे हे वो


ओह सॉरी अजय जी मुझे मालूम नहीं था की आपने अपना नाम बदल कर " सभी " रख लिया हे :156:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*जब से घर से आया हूँ,*

*परदेश ,……….भूँखा हूँ,*
*खाना तो खाता हूँ,*
*पर पेट नहीं भरता ,*
*घर जाऊं ,*
*माँ के हाथों की रोटियाँ खाऊँ,*
*तो भूँख मिटे ,*
*”कमबख्त ये भूख,*
*माँ बेटे को अलग कर देती हैं”*

*(गरीबी के चलते घर छोड़ कर जब कम उम्र के बच्चे जब शहरों में महानगरों में आते हैं ,तब हर निवाले पर माँ की याद आती है ,पर इसी पेट और इसी भूत के चलते तो उस माँ ने आपने जिगर के टुकड़े को खुद से अलग होने दिया था ,तभी तो कहना पद गया की .ये भूंख माँ बेटे को अलग कर देती है ,)*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*मैंने माँ को देखा है ,*

*तन और मन के बीच ,*
*बहती हुई किसी नदी की तरह ,*
*मन के किनारे पर निपट अकेले,*
*और तन के किनारे पर ,*
*किसी गाय की तरह बंधे हुए ,*
*मैंने माँ को देखा है ,*
*किसी मछली की तरह तड़पते हुए बिना पानी के,*
*पर पानी को कभी नहीं देखा तड़पते हुए बिना मछली के ,*
*मैंने माँ को देखा है ,*
*जाड़ा,गर्मी, बरसात ,*
*सतत खड़े किसी पेढ़ की तरह ,*
*मैंने माँ को देखा है ,*
*हल्दी,तेल, नमक, दूध, दही, मसाले में सनी हुई ,*
*किसी घर की गृहस्थी की तरह ,*
*मैंने माँ को देखा है ,*
*किसी खेत की तरह जुतते हुए,*
*किसी आकृति की तरह नपते हुए,*
*घडी की तरह चलते हुए,*
*दिए की तरह जलते हुए ,*
*फूलों की तरह महकते हुए ,*
*रात की तरह जगते हुए ,*
*नींव में अंतिम ईंट की तरह दबते हुए ,*
*मैंने माँ को देखा है ,*
*पर….. माँ को नहीं देखा है,*
*कभी किसी चिड़िया की तरह उड़ते हुए ,*
*खुद के लिए लड़ते हुए ,*
*बेफिक्री से हँसते हुए ,*
*अपने लिए जीते हुए,*
*अपनी बात करते हुए ,*
*मैंने माँ को कभी नहीं देखा ,*

*मैंने बस माँ को माँ होते देखा है ,*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*बरसों पहले * 
*माँ से बिछड़े हुए* 
*बालक का जब* 

*अपनी माँ से* 

*मिलना हुआ* 

*तो उसकी सदा* 

*दर्द में डूबी आँखों में* 

*एक विजेती सी* 

*चमक थी* 

*मुरझाया हुआ चेहरा* 

*दर्प में विश्व विजेता सा* 

*मुस्कारा रहा था* 

*बड़े रौब से माँ की* 

*ऊंगली पकड़ कर* 

*कुछ इस तरह चल* 

*रहा था*

*मानों दुनिया को* 

*कह रहा हो* 

*दुनिया वालों* 

*अब मेरे पास भी माँ है* 

*उसका आशीर्वाद है* 

*अब मुझे किसी बात की* 

*चिंता नहीं है*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

* एक* *“माँ”** की कहानी 

**हाँ !  में “माँ” हुं। 
*
* कभी मैं भी जवान थी।*
* पर आज 63 कि  उम्र में अब 100 से भी ज़्यादा लग रही हुं।* 
*कारन?* 
*…….  मेरे  कुछ बेवफ़ा/  गद्दार “संतानों“कि वजह से।* 
*जिन्हों ने मुझे कमज़ोर कर  दिया है।
*
*आज में आपको अपनी तस्वीर बतानेवाली हुं एक आत्मकथा के रुप में।*
*पर अब सिर्फ़  कहलाने को रह गई हुं। मेरी ही संतान मुझे खोखला करने पर तुली हुई है।* 
*दुनिया के  सामने तो मेरा नाम बडे ही गर्व से लेती है मेरी संतान के कि ये हमारी “माँ “है।* 
*पर अंदर ही  अंदर मेरे बच्चे आपस में लदते-झगडते रहते हैं।* 
*वो भी क्या  ज़माना था कि मेरे लिये जान देने को मेरी संतान तैयार थी।  पर आज …… ये  संतान मेरी जान के पीछे पडी हुई है।* 
*अपने स्वार्थ की ख़ातिर इन लोगों  ने मुझे बदनाम कर रख्खा है।*
*कभी पैसों कि खातिर तो कभी ज़मीन  की ख़ातिर।* 
*कहती रहती हुं कि भाई !!*
*अरे आपस में मिलकर रहो ।* 
*“अगर तुम  सब यूं ही लडते-झगडते रहोगे तो पडोसी तो खुश होंगे ही”।* 
* कहेंगे  “अपने आप पर ये “माँ” को बडा गुरुर था । जाने दो ये सब  बाहरी दिखावा है भीतर क्या है खुलकर सामने आता है”।* 
*बताओ तब मेरा  ख़ून खौलेगा या नहिं???????* 
*क्यों मेरी आत्मा के साथ आई पी एल ख़ेले जा रहेहो   भ्रष्टाचार के रुप में।*
* क्या इसलिये  कि मैं………..भारतमाता.…  .हुं?*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*एक बेटी की जुबानी* 
*“माँ” मैं  वज़ुद हुं  तेरा!!!**मैं  चुराकर लाई हुं तेरी वो तस्वीर जो हमारे साथ तूने  खींचवाई थी  मेरे परदेस जाने पर।*

*में  चुराकर लाई हुं तेरे  हाथों  के वो रुमाल जिससे तूं अपना चहेरा  पोंछा  करती थी।*

*मैं  चुराकर लाई हुं वो तेरे कपडे जो तुं पहना करती थी।*

*मैं   चुराकर लाई हुं पानी का वो प्याला, जो तु हम सब से अलग छूपाए   रख़ती थी।*

*मैं  चुराकर लाई हुं वो बिस्तर, जिस पर तूं सोया करती थी।*

*मैं   चुराकर लाई हुं कुछ रुपये जिस पर तेरे पान ख़ाई उँगलीयों के नशाँ  हैं।*

*मैं   चुराकर लाई हुं तेरे सुफ़ेद बाल, जिससे मैं तेरी चोटी बनाया  करती थी।*

*जी चाहता  है उन सब चीज़ों को चुरा  लाउं जिस जिस को तेरी उँगलीयों ने  छुआ  है।*

*हर दिवार, तेरे  बोये हुए पौधे,तेरीतसबीह ,  तेरे सज़दे,तेरे  ख़्वाब,तेरी  दवाई,  तेरी रज़ाई।*

*यहां  तक  की तेरी कलाई से उतारी गई वो, सुहागन  चुडीयाँ, चुरा लाई हुं “माँ”।*

*घर  आकर  आईने के सामने अपने को तेरे कपडों में देख़ा तो,*

*मानों  आईने के उस  पार से तूं बोली, “बेटी  कितनी यादोँ को समेटती  रहोगी?*

*मैं तुज   में तो समाई हुई हुं।*

*“तुं ही तो  मेरा वजुद  है  बेटी”*

----------


## Salonee

> * एक* *“माँ”** की कहानी 
> 
> **हाँ !  में “माँ” हुं। 
> *
> * कभी मैं भी जवान थी।*
> * पर आज 63 कि  उम्र में अब 100 से भी ज़्यादा लग रही हुं।* 
> *कारन?* 
> *…….  मेरे  कुछ बेवफ़ा/  गद्दार “संतानों“कि वजह से।* 
> *जिन्हों ने मुझे कमज़ोर कर  दिया है।
> ...


भारत माता  की इस करूण दशा को आम भारतीय तो समझता हे पर ना जाने ये पोलिटीशियन और ब्यूरोक्रेट क्यूँ नहीं समझ पाते

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> ....................सभी कौन ???????????????????


जिस जिस ने इस सूत्र पर अपना योगदान दिया और वो भी जिसने यहाँ आकार प्रविष्टियों की प्रशंसा की उन सभी को !!!

----------


## apnapan.pyar

माँ तू भगवान से भी ऊपर है, भगवन तेरे सामने नतमस्तक होते है |
माँ तू तो हमारी तकदीर है, इस जहाँ में होने पर भी है,और जाने के बाद भी है |
माँ का दिखाया रास्ता सर्वोपरि है, तू तो हमारे रास्ते में काटे आने ही नहीं देती |
माँ दुःख दर्द में तेरा ही नाम निकलता है, माँ तू दुखो सहेने शक्ति देती है |
माँ तेरा बच्चा तुझसे कितना हि दूर हो, पर तू उसे अपने पास रखती है |
माँ तेरे पास होने का एहसास दिलाती है ,अपनी सासों से |
माँ तू फूलों की तरह जीना सिखाती है,पूरी कायनात एक तरफ ,तू एक तरफ |
माँ तू हर जन्म मिले,उसके बिना जीवन अधुरा है, हर रिश्ते से बड़ा तेरा रिश्ता तेरे पीछे सारे रिश्ते |
माँ तू हमेशा नेक रास्ता दिखाती है, जिसके पीछे चल कर हम अपनी मंजिल पाते है|
माँ को जिसने भी जाना पूजा, माना, वो धन -धन्य, सुख समृधि से भरपुर होता चला गया | 
माँ तेरे चरणों में शीश झुकाते है, श्रद्दा पूरित हो कर दो अश्र चढाते है |

----------


## apnapan.pyar

सर पर माँ का हाथ है ,क्या दूं और सबूत !

मुझको लिए बगैर ही, लौट गए यमदूत !!

******************************************

----------


## apnapan.pyar

विशेष सूचना -
सभी को जय जिनेन्द्र
मित्रो, मुझे अत्यंत दुःख के साथ
ये
समाचार आपको देना पड़ रहा है,
कर्णाटक राज्य के नए मुख्यमंत्री ने शपथ
लेने के
बाद सबसे पहले घ्रणित कार्य किया,
कि कर्णाटक राज्य में जो गाय
कत्लखानों पर जो प्रतिबन्ध
लगा हुआ था उसको हटा लिया है, अब वहां पर
प्रतिदिन हजारों गाय और अन्य
पशुओ
का वध किया जायेगा,
कर्णाटक राज्य जैन संस्कृति और
जैन धर्म दोनों के लिए ही विख्यात है, आओ हम सब
मिलकर इस समाचार को आगे बढाये, और
कर्णाटक सरकार को गाय
कत्लखानों पर
प्रतिबन्ध लगाने पर मजबूर करे.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> *मैंने माँ को देखा है ,*
> 
> *तन और मन के बीच ,*
> *बहती हुई किसी नदी की तरह ,*
> *मन के किनारे पर निपट अकेले,*
> *और तन के किनारे पर ,*
> *किसी गाय की तरह बंधे हुए ,*
> *मैंने माँ को देखा है ,*
> *किसी मछली की तरह तड़पते हुए बिना पानी के,*
> ...






बहुत अच्छा लिखा ऐ जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## gangu teli

ज़रा-सी बात है लेकिन हवा को कौन समझाये !!!!दिये से मेरी माँ मेरे लिए काजल बनाती है !!!!

----------


## gangu teli

मिट्टी के खिलौने भी सस्ते ना थे मेले मेँ !!!!!घर आकर बहुत रोयेँ  माँ- बाप अकेले मे !!!!

----------


## umabua

वो हाथ
(अम्मा के नाम)

 मेरे बचपन में सर पे मेरे
एक मोहब्बत भरा हाथ था
मिसल साये के कड़ी धूप में
और अंधेरों में जो हाथ थामें मेरा
हर घड़ी साथ था
भाग जाए मेरी नींद जब ख़ौफ़ से
अपने कमरे में तन्हा मुझे डर लगे
एक आवाज़ जिस पे यकीं था मुझे
मुझसे चुपके से कहती थी
डरना नहीं।
देखो मैं पास हूँ
ऐसा लहज़ा था 
लोरी की मानिंद आँखों में घुल जाता था
और बुद्ध को निर्वाण मिल जाता था
आज जब मैं परेशान हूँ
कितनी रातों का जागा हुआ
मेरी आँखें भी पथराई हैं
जिस्म भी दर्द से चूर है
ज़हन सोचों से माज़ूर है
दिल ज़्यादा ही रंजूर है
और वो हाथ मुझसे बहुत दूर है
मुंतज़िर हूँ कि माथे पे मेरे कोई
इक हथेली धरे
और धीमे से लहजे में मुझसे कहे
ऐसे घबराओ मत
देखो मैं साथ हूँ
गोकि अब ऐसी बातों पे शायद मैं
यक़ीन ना करूँ
पर बहल जाऊँगा
और सो जाऊँगा!

- डॉ. अब्दुल्लाह

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

वो है मेरी माँ

 मेरे सर्वस्व की पहचान
अपने आँचल की दे छाँव
ममता की वो लोरी गाती
मेरे सपनों को सहलाती
गाती रहती, मुस्कराती जो
वो है मेरी माँ।

प्यार समेटे सीने में जो
सागर सारा अश्कों में जो
हर आहट पर मुड़ आती जो
वो है मेरी माँ।

दुख मेरे को समेट जाती
सुख की खुशबू बिखेर जाती
ममता की रस बरसाती जो
वो है मेरी माँ।

-देवी नांगरानी

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

स्नेहपूर्ण स्पर्श

 माँ तुम्हारा स्नेहपूर्ण स्पर्श
अब भी सहलाता है मेरे माथे को
तुम्हारी करुणा से भरी आँखें
अब भी झुकती हैं मेरे चेहरे पर
जीवन की खूंटी पर 
उदासी का थैला टाँगते
अब भी कानों में पड़ता है
तुम्हारा स्वर
कितना थक गई हो बेटी
और तुम्हारे निर्बल हाथों को मैं
महसूस करती हूँ अपनी पीठ पर
माँ
क्या तुम अब सचमुच नहीं हो
नहीं,
मेरी आस्था, मेरा विश्वास, मेरी आशा
सब यह कहते हैं कि माँ तुम हौ
मेरी आँखों के दिपते उजास में
मेरे कंठ के माधुर्य में
चूल्हे की गुनगुनी भोर में
दरवाज़े की सांकल में
मीरा और सूर के पदों में
मानस की चौपाई में
माँ 
मेरे चारों ओर घूमती यह धरती
तुम्हारा ही तो विस्तार है।

- शीला मिश्रा

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

हज़ारों दुखड़े सहती

 हज़ारों दुखड़े सहती है माँ
फिर भी कुछ ना कहती है माँ

हमारा बेटा फले औ' फूले
यही तो मंतर पढ़ती है माँ

हमारे कपड़े कलम औ' कॉपी
बड़े जतन से रखती है माँ

बना रहे घर बँटे न आँगन
इसी से सबकी सहती है माँ

रहे सलामत चिराग घर का
यही दुआ बस करती है माँ

बढ़े उदासी मन में जब जब
बहुत याद में रहती है माँ

नज़र का कांटा कहते हैं सब
जिगर का टुकड़ा कहती है माँ

मनोज मेरे हृदय में हरदम
ईश्वर जैसी रहती है माँ

- मनोज 'भावुक'

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

याद तुम्हारी आई

 हाँ माँ याद तुम्हारी आई, कंठ रूँधा आँखें भर आई 
फिर स्मृति के घेरों में तुम मुझे बुलाने आई
मैं अबोध बालक-सा सिसका सुधि बदरी बरसाई 
बालेपन की कथा कहानी पुनः स्मरण आई 

त्याग तपस्या तिरस्कार सब सहन किया माँ तुमने
कर्म पथिक बन कर माँ तुमने अपनी लाज निभाई
तुमसे ही तो मिला है जो कुछ उसको बाँट रहा हूँ
तुम उदार मन की माता थीं तुमसे जीवन की निधि पाई

नहीं सिखाया कभी किसी को दुख पहुँचाना
नहीं सिखाया लोभ कि जिसका अन्त बड़ा दुखदाई
स्वच्छ सरल जीवन की माँ तुमसे ही मिली है शिक्षा
नहीं चाहिए जग के कंचन 'औ झूठी पृभुताई 

मुझे तेरा आशीष चाहिए और नहीं कुछ माँगू 
सदा दुखी मन को बहला कर हर लूँ पीर पराई 
यदि मैं ऐसा कर पाऊँ तो जीवन सफल बनाऊँ 
तेरे चरणो में नत हो माँ तेरी ही महिमा गाई

- भगवत शरण श्रीवास्तव 'शरण'

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

मेरा आदर्श

 वह अटल है, वह सकल है,
वह अजर है, वह अमर है,
वह अगन है, वह तपन है,
वह लगन है, वह भजन है।

इन चक्षुओं का मीत है,
वह आत्मा का गीत है,
वह हर पवन का राग है,
वह त्याग है वह भाग है।

वह प्रेम है, वह धर्म है,
वह तत्व है वह मर्म है,
वह जलज है, है जल वही
वह रोशनी, दीपक वही।

गिरजे की वह है घंटियाँ,
मन्दिर की है मूरत वही।
सागर की है वह सीपियाँ,
इस हृदय में सूरत वही।

वह जो कहे, तो चीर डालूँ,
धरा को और जल बनूँ।
वह जो कहे तो छोड़ दूँ
संसार को मधुकण बनूँ।

वह मेरी पूजा, मैं पुजारी,
वह मेरी भिक्षा, मैं भिखारी।
वह रूप है, वह धूप है,
वह बोल है, वह चूप है।

वह आस है, विश्वास है,
वह दर्द है परिहास है।
वह ये गगन, वह चंद्रमा,
वह ये ज़मीं, वह ज्योत्सना।

वह इस बदन की जान है
माता मेरी पहचान है।
आदर्श मेरा है मेरी माँ,
ही मेरी भगवान है।

-अभिनव शुक्ल

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

माँ हमारी सदानीरा

 माँ हमारी सदानीरा नदी जैसी
महक है वह 
फूल वन की
सघन मीठी छाँव जैसी
घने कोहरे में 
सुनहरी रोशनी के
ठाँव जैसी
नेह का अमरित पिलाती
माँ हमारी है गंभीरा नदी जैसी

सुबह मिलती 
धूप बन कर
शाम कोमल छाँव हो कर
रात भर 
रहती अकेली
वह अंधेरों के तटों पर
और रहती सदा हँसती
माँ हमारी महाधीरा नदी जैसी

एक मंदिर 
ढाई आखर का
उसी की आरती वह
रोज़ नहला
नेहजल से
हम सभी को तारती वह
हर तरफ़ विस्तार उसका
माँ हमारी सिंधुतीरा नदी जैसी

- कुमार रवींद्र

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````Attachment 763367

----------


## umabua

माँ! कुछ दिन

 माँ! कुछ दिन तू और न जाती,
मैं ही नहीं बहू भी कहती,
कहते सारे पोते नाती, 
माँ! कुछ दिन तू और न जाती।
रोज़ सबेरे मुझे जगाना,
बैठ पलंग पर भजन सुनाना,
राम कृष्ण के अनुपम किस्से,
तेरी दिनचर्या के हिस्से,
पूजा के तू कमल बनाती।
माँ! कुछ दिन तू और न जाती।

हरिद्वार तुझको ले जाता,
गंगा जी में स्नान कराता,
माँ केला की जोत कराता,
धीरे-धीरे पाँव दबाता,
तू जब भी थक कर सो जाती।
माँ! कुछ दिन तू और न जाती।

कमरे का वो सूना कोना,
चलना फिरना खाना सोना,
रोज़ सुबह ठाकुर नहलाना,
बच्चों का तुझको टहलाना,
जिसको तू देती थी रोटी,
गैया आकर रोज़ रंभाती।
माँ! कुछ दिन तू और न जाती।

सुबह देर तक सोता रहता,
घुटता मन में रोता रहता,
बच्चे तेरी बातें करते,
तब आँखों से आँसू झरते,
माँ अब तू क्यों न सहलाती।
माँ! कुछ दिन तू और न जाती।

अब जब से तू चली गई है,
मुरझा मन की कली गई है,
थी ममत्व की सुन्दर मूरत,
तेरी वो भोली-सी सूरत,
दृढ़ निश्चय औ' वज्र इरादे,
मन गुलाब की कोमल पाती।
माँ! कुछ दिन तू और न जाती।

- आर. सी. शर्मा 'आरसी'

----------


## umabua

```````````````````Attachment 763368

----------


## umabua

रोज़ दिन के बस्ते में
माँ एक नया सूरज रखती है
रोज़ ही रात हो जाती है
ना बेटा ही उठ कर पढ़ता है
ना माँ आदत बदल पाती है

माँ और बेटी डरी बैठीं
पीढ़ी दर पीढ़ी
यहाँ मत जा वहाँ मत बैठ
कहेंगे क्या चार लोग
चार लोग जो कभी आते नहीं
चार लोग जो गुम हैं
अपनी ही दुनिया में 

- शैल अग्रवाल

----------


## umabua

```````````````Attachment 763369

----------


## umabua

माँ तुम्हारी याद

 देह में जमने लगी
बहती नदी है
सांस लेने में लगी पूरी सदी है,
चेतना पर धुंध छाई है
माँ तुम्हारी याद आई है।

हम गगन में है
न धरती पर
बस हवाओं में हवाएँ हैं,
धूप की कुछ गुनगुनी किरनें,
ये तुम्हारी ही दुआएँ हैं,
कान जैसे सूर के पद सुन रहे हैं,
किंतु मन के तार सब अवगुन रहे हैं,
गोद में सिर रख ज़रा सो लूँ,
फिर जनमभर रत-जगाई है।
जंगलों से वह बचा लाई
एक बांसती अभय देकर
लोरियाँ हमको सुनाती है
फिर वही रंगीन लय लेकर,
प्यार से सिर पर रखा आँचल तुम्हारा
मैं तभी से युद्ध कोई भी न हारा
झूठ ने ऐसी जगाई आँच
सच ने गर्दन झुकाई है
माँ तुम्हारी याद आई है।

देख तुलसी में नई कोपल
बोझ अब उतरा मेरे सिर से
झर रहे हैं फूल हर सिंगार
मन हरा होने लगा फिर से
द्वार पर शहनाइयाँ
बजने लगी हैं,
छोरियाँ मेहंदी रचा सजने लगी हैं,
आज बिटिया की सगाई है
माँ तुम्हारी याद आई है।

- विष्णु विराट

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````Attachment 763370

----------


## umabua

माँ तुम गंगाजल होती हो

 मेरी ही यादों में खोई
अक्सर तुम पागल होती हो
माँ तुम गंगा-जल होती हो!

जीवन भर दुःख के पहाड़ पर
तुम पीती आँसू के सागर
फिर भी महकाती फूलों-सा
मन का सूना संवत्सर

जब-जब हम लय गति से भटकें
तब-तब तुम मादल होती हो।

व्रत, उत्सव, मेले की गणना
कभी न तुम भूला करती हो
सम्बन्धों की डोर पकड कर
आजीवन झूला करती हो

तुम कार्तिक की धुली चाँदनी से
ज्यादा निर्मल होती हो।

पल-पल जगती-सी आँखों में
मेरी ख़ातिर स्वप्न सजाती
अपनी उमर हमें देने को
मंदिर में घंटियाँ बजाती

जब-जब ये आँखें धुंधलाती
तब-तब तुम काजल होती हो।

हम तो नहीं भगीरथ जैसे
कैसे सिर से कर्ज उतारें
तुम तो ख़ुद ही गंगाजल हो
तुमको हम किस जल से तारें

तुझ पर फूल चढ़ाएँ कैसे
तुम तो स्वयं कमल होती हो। 
-जयकृष्ण राय तुषार

----------


## umabua

माँ की याद

 जाड़े की जब धूप सुनहरी
अंगना में छा जाती है
बगिया की माटी में तुलसी
जब औंचक उग आती है
माँ की याद दिलाती है

हो अज़ान या गूँज शंख की
जब मुझसे टकराती है
पाँवों तले पड़ी पुस्तक की
चीख हृदय में आती है
माँ की याद दिलाती है

कटे पेड़ पर भी हरियाली
जब उगने को आती है
कटी डाल भी जब कातिल का
चूल्हा रोज़ जलाती है
माँ की याद दिलाती है

अदहन रखती कोई औरत
नन्हों से घिर जाती है
अपनी थाली देकर जब भी
उनकी भूख मिटाती है
माँ की याद दिलाती है

सुख में चाहे याद न हो, पर
चोट कोई जब आती है
सूरज के जाते ही कोई
दीपशिखा जल जाती है
माँ की याद दिलाती है

-मंजु रानी सिंह

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ```````````````Attachment 763369





> ````````````````````````Attachment 763370



*vBulletin Message* 	 		 			Invalid संलग्न specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

----------


## Raja44

> मेरी  माँ की सिर्फ एक ही आँख थी और इसीलिए मैं उनसे बेहद नफ़रत करता था | वो  फुटपाथ पर एक छोटी सी दुकान चलाती थी | उनके साथ होने पर मुझे शर्मिन्दगी  महसूस होती थी | एक बार वो मेरे स्कूल आई और मै फिर से बहुत शर्मिंदा हुआ |  वो मेरे साथ ऐसा कैसे कर सकती है ? अगले दिन स्कूल में सबने मेरा बहुत  मजाक उड़ाया |
> 
>  मैं चाहता था मेरी माँ इस दुनिया से गायब हो जाये | मैंने उनसे कहा, 'माँ तुम्हारी दूसरी आँख क्यों नहीं  है? तुम्हारी वजह से हर कोई मेरा मजाक उड़ाता है | तुम मर क्यों नहीं जाती  ?' माँ ने कुछ नहीं कहा | पर, मैंने उसी पल तय कर लिया कि बड़ा होकर सफल  आदमी बनूँगा ताकि मुझे अपनी एक आँख वाली माँ और इस गरीबी से छुटकारा मिल  जाये |
> 
>  उसके बाद मैंने म्हणत से पढाई की | माँ को छोड़कर बड़े शहर  आ गया | यूनिविर्सिटी की डिग्री ली | शादी की | अपना घर ख़रीदा | बच्चे  हुए | और मै सफल व्यक्ति बन गया | मुझे अपना नया जीवन इसलिए भी पसंद था  क्योंकि यहाँ माँ से जुडी कोई भी याद नहीं थी | मेरी खुशियाँ दिन-ब-दिन  बड़ी हो रही थी, तभी अचानक मैंने कुछ ऐसा देखा जिसकी कल्पना भी नहीं की थी |  सामने मेरी माँ खड़ी थी, आज भी अपनी एक आँख के साथ | मुझे लगा मेरी कि  मेरी पूरी दुनिया फिर से बिखर रही है | मैंने उनसे पूछा, 'आप कौन हो? मै  आपको नहीं जानता | यहाँ आने कि हिम्मत कैसे हुई? तुरंत मेरे घर से बाहर  निकल जाओ |' और माँ ने जवाब दिया, 'माफ़ करना, लगता है गलत पते पर आ गयी  हूँ |' वो चली गयी और मै यह सोचकर खुश हो गया कि उन्होंने मुझे पहचाना नहीं  |
>  एक दिन स्कूल री-यूनियन की चिट्ठी मेरे घर पहुची और मैं अपने पुराने  शहर पहुँच गया | पता नहीं मन में क्या आया कि मैं अपने पुराने घर चला गया |  वहां माँ जमीन मर मृत पड़ी थी | मेरे आँख से एक बूँद आंसू तक नहीं गिरा |  उनके हाथ में एक कागज़ का टुकड़ा था... वो मेरे नाम उनकी पहली और आखिरी  चिट्ठी थी |
> 
>  उन्होंने लिखा था :
> 
> ...


चाचू आप भी ना रूला .कर. ही. माने.

----------


## umabua

याद

 चीटियाँ अंडे उठा कर जा रही हैं 
और चिड़ियाँ नीड़ को चारा दबाए
थान पर बछड़ा रंभाने लग गया है
टकटकी सूने विजन पथ पर लगाए

थाम आँचल थका बालक रो उठा है
है खड़ी माँ शीश का गट्ठर गिराए
बाँह दो चुमकारती-सी बढ़ रही हैं 
साँझ से कह दो बुझे दीपक जलाए

शोर डैनों में छिपाने के लिए अब
शोर माँ की गोद जाने के लिए अब
शोर घर-घर नींद रानी के लिए अब
शोर परियों की कहानी के लिए अब

एक मैं ही हूँ कि मेरी साँझ चुप है 
एक मेरे दीप में ही बल नहीं है 
एक मेरी खाट का विस्तार नभ-सा
क्यों कि मेरे शीश पर आँचल नहीं है

- सर्वेश्वर दयाल सक्सेना

----------


## pyaaas

*"Making the decision to have a child-it's momentous. It is to decide forever to have your heart go walking around outside your body."*

----------


## umabua

माँ की याद

 माँ के हाथों की बनी जब दाल रोटी याद आई
पंचतारा होटलों की शान शौकत कुछ न भाई 
बैरा निगोड़ा पूछ जाता किया जो मैंने कहा
सलाम झुक-झुक करके मन में टिप का लालच रहा
खाक छानी होटलों की चाहिए जो ना मिला
क्रोध में हो स्नेह किसका? कल्पना से दिल हिला

प्रेम मे नहला गई जब जम के तेरी डांट खाई
माँ के हाथों की बनी जब दाल रोटी याद आई

तेरी छाया मे पला सपने बहुत देखा किए
समृद्धि सुख की दौड़ मे दुख भरे दिन जी लिए
महल रेती के संजोए शांति मै खोता रहा
नींद मेरी छिन गई बस रात भर रोता रहा

चैन पाया याद करके लोरी जो तूने सुनाई
माँ के हाथों की बनी जब दाल रोटी याद आई

लाभ हानि का गणित ले ज़िंदगी की राह में
जुट गया मित्रों से मिल प्रतियोगिता की दाह में
भटका बहुत चकाचौंध में खोखला जीवन जिया
अर्थ ही जीने का अर्थ, अनर्थ में डुबो दिया

हर भूल पर ममता भरी तेरी हँसी सुकून लाई
माँ के हाथों की बनी जब दाल रोटी याद आई।

- हरिहर झा

----------


## umabua

माँ के नाम

 बचपन में अच्छी लगे यौवन में नादान।
आती याद उम्र ढ़ले क्या थी माँ कल्यान।।१।।

करना माँ को खुश अगर कहते लोग तमाम।
रौशन अपने काम से करो पिता का नाम।।२।।

विद्या पाई आपने बने महा विद्वान।
माता पहली गुरु है सबकी ही कल्यान।।३।।

कैसे बचपन कट गया बिन चिंता कल्यान।
पर्दे पीछे माँ रही बन मेरा भगवान।।४।।

माता देती सपन है बच्चों को कल्यान।
उनको करता पूर्ण जो बनता वही महान।।५।।

बच्चे से पूछो जरा सबसे अच्छा कौन।
उंगली उठे उधर जिधर माँ बैठी हो मौन।।६।।

माँ कर देती माफ़ है कितने करो गुनाह।
अपने बच्चों के लिए उसका प्रेम अथाह।।७।।

-सरदार कल्याण सिंह

----------


## gangu teli

पिताजी के अचानक आ धमकने से पत्नी तमतमा उठी--“लगता है, बूढ़े को पैसों की ज़रूरत आ पड़ी है, वर्ना यहाँ कौन आने वाला था!!! अपने पेट का गड्ढ़ा भरता नहीं , घरवालों का कहाँ से भरोगे?” .................... मैं नज़रें बचाकर दूसरी ओर देखने लगा !!! पिताजी नल पर हाथ-मुँह धोकर सफ़र की थकान दूर कर रहे थे !!! इस बार मेरा हाथ कुछ ज्यादा ही तंग हो गया !!! बड़े बेटे का जूता फट चुका है .................... वह स्कूल जाते वक्त रोज भुनभुनाता है ....................पत्नी के इलाज के लिए पूरी दवाइयाँ नहीं खरीदी जा सकीं  !!! बाबूजी को भी अभी आना था !!!घर में बोझिल चुप्पी पसरी हुई थी .................... खाना खा चुकने पर पिताजी ने मुझे पास बैठने का इशारा किया। मैं शंकित था कि कोई आर्थिक समस्या लेकर आये होंगे !!! पिताजी कुर्सी पर उकड़ू बैठ गए !!! एकदम बेफिक्र ....................  “सुनो”कहकर उन्होंने मेरा ध्यान अपनी ओर खींचा !!! मैं सांस रोककर उनके मुँह की ओर देखने लगा !!! रोम-रोम कान बनकर अगला वाक्य सुनने के लिए चौकन्ना था !!!वे बोले, “खेती के काम में घड़ी भर भी फुर्सत नहीं मिलती ....................इस बखत काम का जोर है .................... रात की गाड़ी से वापस जाऊँगा .................... तीन महीने से तुम्हारी कोई चिट्ठी तक नहीं मिली ..... जब तुम परेशान होते हो, तभी ऐसा करते हो " !!!!!!! उन्होंने जेब से सौ-सौ के दस नोट निकालकर मेरी तरफ बढ़ा दिए, “रख लो , तुम्हारे काम आएंगे ........... धान की फसल अच्छी हो गई थी ............. घर में कोई दिक्कत नहीं है ....... तुम बहुत कमजोर लग रहे हो .... ढंग से खाया-पिया करो ..... बहू का भी ध्यान रखो" !!!!!!! मैं कुछ नहीं बोल पाया ........ शब्द जैसे मेरे हलक में फंसकर रह गये हों ...........मैं कुछ कहता इससे पूर्व ही पिताजी ने प्यार से डांटा, “ले लो ,बहुत बड़े हो गये हो क्या?” ....................“नहीं तो " मैंने हाथ बढ़ाया !!! पिताजी ने नोट मेरी हथेली पर रख दिए !!! बरसों पहले पिताजी मुझे स्कूल भेजने के लिए इसी तरह हथेली पर अठन्नी टिका देते थे, पर तब मेरी नज़रें आज की तरह झुकी नहीं होती थीं !!!!!!!

----------


## gangu teli

दबी सिकुड़ी ... तेरे डिब्बे की वो दो रोटियाँ ... कहीं बिकती नहीं !!! माँ महंगे होटलों में आज भी ... भूख मिटती नहीं !!!

----------


## gangu teli

बदलता वक्त अपना रंग दिखाने लगा ....................हर माँ के दिल मे डर समाने लगा !!!वो टूटा चश्मा और घुटनोँ का दर्द .................... घर का खर्च बढाने लगा !!!कुछ खास दोस्त जब घर आते  ....................  वो माँ को " कोई और " बताने लगा !!!सूती साडी मे लिपटे रहना अब ....................  शान मे दाग लगाने लगा !!!माँ के साथ बाहर जाने को ................. ओल्ड फैशन बताने लगा !!!  राजभोग से पेट को भरकर .................... उसे बासी रोटी खिलाने लगा !!!नौ माह कोख मे रखा जिसने ...................... उसे घर का बौझ बताने लगा !!!दम तोड रही है माँ वृद्धाश्रम मे .................... बेटा घर मेँ मदर्स डे मनाने लगा !!!

----------


## Salonee

> पिताजी के अचानक आ धमकने से पत्नी तमतमा उठी--, पर तब मेरी नज़रें आज की तरह झुकी नहीं होती थीं !!!!!!!


दिल छु लेने वाली कहानी ..................

----------


## vedant thakur

जब बच्चे छोटे होते हैं तो आपस में इस बात पर झगड़ा करते हैं की माँ मेरी है माँ मेरी है 
लेकिन   जब उन्ही बच्चो की शादी हो जाती है तो वही बच्चे फिर झगड़ते हैं की माँ तेरी है माँ तेरी है ....

----------


## vedant thakur

माँ सुनाओ मुझे वो कहानी
जिस में राजा न हो न हो रानी


जो हमारी तुम्हारी कथा हो
जो सभी के ह्रिदय की गाथा हो
गंध जिसमें हो अपनी धारा की
बात जिस में हो अपसरा की
हो न परियाँ जहाँ आसमानी


वो कहानी जो हँसना सिखा दे
पेट की भूख को भी मिटा दे
जिसमें सच की भारी चाँदनी हो
जिसमें उम्मीद की रोशनी हो
जिसमें न हो कहानी पुरानी

----------


## gangu teli

मकामो मर्तबा तुझ सा किसी का हो नही सकता ........................................ तेरे अहसान का बदला तो अदा हो नही सकता  .........................................                                 जिसे गिरा दे तू एक बार अपनी नज़रों से ........................................                                 पूरी दुनिया में कोई उसका सगा हो नही सकता  ........................................ कोई तुझको करे नाराज़ और रब को राजी ........................................ तेरी नाराजी में राजी तो खुदा हो नही सकता  .........................................                                  तेरी रिजा में ही है रब की रिजा पोशीदा ........................................                                  गर तू राजी है तो फिर रब भी खफा हो नही सकता ........................................तेर   दुआओं की बरकत से ही है ये इज्जत ........................................वरन   दुनिया में मुझ जैसा बुरा हो नही सकता .........................................                                  तुने खुद धूप में रहकर भी छावं की मुझ पर ,                                  हक़ तो ममता का तेरी मुझसे अदा हो नही सकता .........................................तेर  े कदमो तले जन्नत है तेरे बच्चों की  ........................................तेर   दुआ हो अगर साथ . बुरा हो नही सकता. ........................................                                  तेरे अहसान को समझे ना अगर कोई भी ,........................................                                  कोई दुनिया में भी उस जैसा बुरा हो नही सकता ......................................... कोई बिछड़े ना कभी मेरी तरह माँ तुझसे ,वरना उस जैसा बद किस्मत दूसरा हो नही सकता ........................................ .                                   दी  नेमत तुने  '' आमिर '' को भी माँ बाप जैसी ........................................                                  या खुदा ... शुक्र का जर्रा भी अदा हो नही सकता. ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .. आमिर दुबई ..................................................  ....................................शब्द अर्थ :१.मकामो मर्तबा - ऊँचा  दर्जा२.सगा - रिश्तेदार३.पोशीदा - छुपी हुई४.खफा - नाराज५.कदमो तले - पॉवं के निचे६.नेअमत - इनाम७.जर्रा - रेत का एक कण

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मकामो मर्तबा तुझ सा किसी का हो नही सकता ........................................ते रे अहसान का बदला तो अदा हो नही सकता .........................................                                 जिसे गिरा दे तू एक बार अपनी नज़रों से ........................................                                 पूरी दुनिया में कोई उसका सगा हो नही सकता ........................................ कोई तुझको करे नाराज़ और रब को राजी ........................................ तेरी नाराजी में राजी तो खुदा हो नही सकता .........................................                                  तेरी रिजा में ही है रब की रिजा पोशीदा ........................................                                  गर तू राजी है तो फिर रब भी खफा हो नही सकता ........................................ते री दुआओं की बरकत से ही है ये इज्जत ........................................वर ना दुनिया में मुझ जैसा बुरा हो नही सकता .........................................                                  तुने खुद धूप में रहकर भी छावं की मुझ पर ,                                  हक़ तो ममता का तेरी मुझसे अदा हो नही सकता .........................................तेर  े कदमो तले जन्नत है तेरे बच्चों की  ........................................ते री दुआ हो अगर साथ . बुरा हो नही सकता. ........................................                                  तेरे अहसान को समझे ना अगर कोई भी ,........................................                                  कोई दुनिया में भी उस जैसा बुरा हो नही सकता ......................................... कोई बिछड़े ना कभी मेरी तरह माँ तुझसे ,वरना उस जैसा बद किस्मत दूसरा हो नही सकता ........................................ .                                   दी  नेमत तुने  '' आमिर '' को भी माँ बाप जैसी ........................................                                  या खुदा ... शुक्र का जर्रा भी अदा हो नही सकता. ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .. आमिर दुबई ..................................................  ....................................शब्द अर्थ :१.मकामो मर्तबा - ऊँचा  दर्जा२.सगा - रिश्तेदार३.पोशीदा - छुपी हुई४.खफा - नाराज५.कदमो तले - पॉवं के निचे६.नेअमत - इनाम७.जर्रा - रेत का एक कण


......................

----------


## apnapan.pyar

_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*
एक औरत अपने परिवार के सदस्यों के लिए रोजाना भोजन पकाती थी

और एक रोटी वह वहां से गुजरने वाले किसी भी भूखे के लिए पकाती थी ,

वह उस रोटी को खिड़की के सहारे रख दिया करती थी जिसे कोई भी ले सकता था .

एक कुबड़ा व्यक्ति रोज उस रोटी को ले जाता

और वजाय धन्यवाद देने के अपने रस्ते पर चलता हुआ वह कुछ इस तरह बडबडाता

"जो तुम बुरा करोगे वह तुम्हारे साथ रहेगा और जो तुम अच्छा करोगे वह तुम तक लौट के आएगा "

दिन गुजर...ते गए और ये सिलसिला चलता रहा ,

वो कुबड़ा रोज रोटी लेके जाता रहा और इन्ही शब्दों को बडबडाता

"जो तुम बुरा करोगे वह तुम्हारे साथ रहेगा और जो तुम अच्छा करोगे वह तुम तक लौट के आएगा "

वह औरत उसकी इस हरकत से तंग आ गयी

और मन ही मन खुद से कहने लगी कि "कितना अजीब व्यक्ति है ,

एक शब्द धन्यवाद का तो देता नहीं है और न जाने क्या क्या बडबडाता रहता है ,मतलब क्या है इसका ".

एक दिन क्रोधित होकर उसने एक निर्णय लिया और बोली "मैं इस कुबड़े से निजात पाकर रहूंगी ".

और उसने क्या किया कि उसने उस रोटी में जहर मिला दीया

जो वो रोज उसके लिए बनाती थी और जैसे ही उसने रोटी को को खिड़की पर रखने कि कोशिश कि

अचानक उसके हाथ कांपने लगे और रुक गये और वह बोली "

हे भगवन मैं ये क्या करने जा रही थी ?" और उसने तुरंत उस रोटी को चूल्हे कि आँच में जला दीया .

एक ताज़ा रोटी बनायीं और खिड़की के सहारे रख दी ,

हर रोज कि तरह वह कुबड़ा आया और रोटी लेके "जो तुम बुरा करोगे वह तुम्हारे साथ रहेगा और जो तुम अच्छा करोगे वह तुम तक लौट के आएगा " 

बडबडाता हुआ चला गया इस बात से बिलकुल बेखबर कि उस महिला के दिमाग में क्या चल रहा है .

हर रोज जब वह महिला खिड़की पर रोटी रखती थी

तो वह भगवान से अपने पुत्र कि सलामती और अच्छी सेहत और घर वापसी के लिए प्रार्थना करती थी

जो कि अपने सुन्दर भविष्य के निर्माण के लिए कहीं बाहर गया हुआ था .

महीनों से उसकी कोई खबर नहीं थी.

शाम को उसके दरवाजे पर एक दस्तक होती है ,वह दरवाजा खोलती है और भोंचक्की रह जाती है ,

अपने बेटे को अपने सामने खड़ा देखती है.वह पतला और दुबला हो गया था.

उसके कपडे फटे हुए थे और वह भूखा भी था ,भूख से वह कमजोर हो गया था.

जैसे ही उसने अपनी माँ को देखा,उसने कहा, "माँ, यह एक चमत्कार है कि मैं यहाँ हूँ.

जब मैं एक मील दूर था , तब मैं इतना भूखा था कि मैं गिर गया था , मैं भूख के कारण मर गया होता 


लेकिन तभी एक कुबड़ा वहां से गुज़र रहा था ,उसकी नज़र मुझ पर पड़ी और उसने मुझे अपनी गोद में उठा लीया,

भूख के मरे मेरे प्राण निकल रहे थेमैंने उससे खाने को कुछ माँगा ,

उसने नि:संकोच अपनी रोटी मुझे यह कह कर दे दी कि "मैं हर रोज यही खाता हूँ

लेकिन आज मुझसे ज्यादा जरुरत इसकी तुम्हें है सो ये लो और अपनी भूख को तृप्त करो " .

जैसे ही माँ ने उसकी बात सुनी माँ का चेहरा पिला पड़ गया

और अपने आप को सँभालने के लिए उसने दरवाजे का सहारा लीया ,

उसके मस्तिष्क में वह बात घुमने लगी कि कैसे उसने सुबह रोटी में जहर मिलाया था.

अगर उसने वह रोटी आग में जला के नष्ट नहीं की होती तो उसका बेटा उस रोटी को खा लेता

और अंजाम होता उसकी मौत और इसके बाद उसे उन शब्दों का मतलब बिलकुल स्पष्ट हो चूका था

*
*"जो तुम बुरा करोगे वह तुम्हारे साथ रहेगा और जो तुम अच्छा करोगे वह तुम तक लौट के आएगा।

*
*" निष्कर्ष "

~हमेशा अच्छा करो और अच्छा करने से अपने आप को कभी मत रोको 

फिर चाहे उसके लिए उस समय आपकी सराहना या प्रशंसा हो या न हो


*

----------


## useless

priceless thread.............. well done.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*
चंद पंक्तिया माँ के नाम

जब से बेटे से बिछड़ी वो खाना-पीना भूल गयी.
ऐसा लगता है जैसे माँ जीवन जीना भूल गयी.

बेटा पेड़ बना पौधे से माँ ने यूँ खुशियाँ पायीं,
उसको सींचा देकर कितना खून-पसीना भूल गयी.

बेटे के बेटे की खातिर कितने कपडे सी डाले,
खुद का दामन तार-तार था उसको सीना भूल गयी.

जब भी उसको पढ़ती है वो रोती खूब अकेले में,
कब आया था बेटे का ख़त साल-महीना भूल गयी.

जितना प्यार बड़े से उसको छोटे से भी उतना है,
किसने उसको पहुँचाया सुख किसने छीना भूल गयी.

जब बरसों का बिछड़ा बेटा दरिया के उस पर दिखा,
कूद पड़ी पानी में पगली और सफीना भूल गयी.


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_

----------


## apnapan.pyar

_जवाब जरूर दीजिये !!!!


_

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*
एक घर के सामने सडक बन रही थी,
गरीब मजदूरिन वहाँ काम कर
रही थी.
मजदूरिन के घर का सारा बोझ
उसी पर
पडा था,
उसका नन्हा सा बच्चा साथ
ही खडा था.
उसके घर के सारे बर्तन सूखेथे,
दो दिन से उसके बच्चे भूखे थे.
बच्चे की निगाह सामने के बँगले पर
पडी,
घर की मालकिन, हाथ मे रोटी लिये
खडी.
बच्चे ने कातर दृष्टि मालकिन
की तरफ
डाली,
लेकिन मालकिन ने रोटी, पालतू कुत्ते
की तरफ उछाली.
कुत्ते ने सूँघकर रोटी वहींछोड दी,
और अपनी गर्दन दूसरी तरफ मोड
दी!
कुत्ते का ध्यान, नही रोटी की तरफ
जरा था,
शायद उसका पेट पूरा भरा था!
ये देख कर बच्चा गया माँ के पास,
भूखे मन मे रोटी की लिये आस.
बोला- माँ! क्या रोटी मै उठालूँ?
तू जो कहे तो वो मै खा लूँ?
माँ ने पहले तो बच्चे को मना किया,
बाद मे मन मे ये खयाल किया कि-
कुत्ता अगर भौंका तो मालिक उसे
दूसरी रोटी दे देगा,
मगर
मेरा बच्चा रोया तो उसकी कौन
सुनेगा?
माँ के मन मे खूब हुई कशमकश,
लेकिन बच्चे की भूख के आगे
वो थी बेबस.
माँ ने जैसे ही हाँ मे सिर हिलाया,
बच्चे ने दरवाजे की जाली मेहाथ
घुसाया.
बच्चे ने डर से अपनी आँखों को भींचा,
और धीरे से रोटी को अपनी तरफ
खींचा!
कुत्ता ये देखकर बिल्कुल नही चौंका!
चुपचाप देखता रहा!
जरा भी नही भौंका!!
कुछ मनुष्यों ने
तो बेची सारी अपनी हया है,
लेकिन कुत्ते के मन मे अब भी शेष
दया है.!!*

----------


## sushilnkt

दिल को छूने वाली ............... .........

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## ashwanimale

जबरदस्त और ह्रदयस्पर्शी मजदूर मां कहानी

----------


## vedant thakur

माँ' जिसकी कोई परिभाषा नहीं,
जिसकी कोई सीमा नहीं,
जो मेरे लिए भगवान से भी बढ़कर है
जो मेरे दुख से दुखी हो जाती है
और मेरी खुशी को अपना सबसे बड़ा सुख समझती है
जिसकी छाया में मैं अपने आप को महफूज़ 
समझती हूँ, जो मेरा आदर्श है
जिसकी ममता और प्यार भरा आँचल मुझे
दुनिया से सामना करने की शक्ति देता है
जो साया बनकर हर कदम पर
मेरा साथ देती है
चोट मुझे लगती है तो दर्द उसे होता है
मेरी हर परीक्षा जैसे 
उसकी अपनी परीक्षा होती है 
माँ एक पल के लिए भी दूर होती है तो जैसे
कहीं कोई अधूरापन सा लगता है 
हर पल एक सदी जैसा महसूस होता है 
वाकई माँ का कोई विस्तार नहीं 
मेरे लिए माँ से बढ़कर कुछ नहीं।

----------


## Raja44

> *
> एक औरत अपने परिवार के सदस्यों के लिए रोजाना भोजन पकाती थी............
> 
> अगर उसने वह रोटी आग में जला के नष्ट नहीं की होती तो उसका बेटा उस रोटी को खा लेता
> 
> और अंजाम होता उसकी मौत और इसके बाद उसे उन शब्दों का मतलब बिलकुल स्पष्ट हो चूका था
> 
> *
> *"जो तुम बुरा करोगे वह तुम्हारे साथ रहेगा और जो तुम अच्छा करोगे वह तुम तक लौट के आएगा।
> ...


दिल छू लेने वाली रचना भाई.

----------


## Raja44

> पिताजी के अचानक आ धमकने से पत्नी तमतमा उठी--“लगता है, बूढ़े को पैसों की ज़रूरत आ पड़ी है, वर्ना यहाँ कौन आने वाला था!!! अपने पेट का गड्ढ़ा भरता नहीं , घरवालों का कहाँ से भरोगे?” .................... मैं नज़रें बचाकर दूसरी ओर देखने लगा !!! पिताजी नल पर हाथ-मुँह धोकर सफ़र की थकान दूर कर रहे थे !!! इस बार मेरा हाथ कुछ ज्यादा ही तंग हो गया !!! बड़े बेटे का जूता फट चुका है .................... वह स्कूल जाते वक्त रोज भुनभुनाता है ....................पत्नी के इलाज के लिए पूरी दवाइयाँ नहीं खरीदी जा सकीं  !!! बाबूजी को भी अभी आना था !!!घर में बोझिल चुप्पी पसरी हुई थी .................... खाना खा चुकने पर पिताजी ने मुझे पास बैठने का इशारा किया। मैं शंकित था कि कोई आर्थिक समस्या लेकर आये होंगे !!! पिताजी कुर्सी पर उकड़ू बैठ गए !!! एकदम बेफिक्र ....................  “सुनो”कहकर उन्होंने मेरा ध्यान अपनी ओर खींचा !!! मैं सांस रोककर उनके मुँह की ओर देखने लगा !!! रोम-रोम कान बनकर अगला वाक्य सुनने के लिए चौकन्ना था !!!वे बोले, “खेती के काम में घड़ी भर भी फुर्सत नहीं मिलती ....................इस बखत काम का जोर है .................... रात की गाड़ी से वापस जाऊँगा .................... तीन महीने से तुम्हारी कोई चिट्ठी तक नहीं मिली ..... जब तुम परेशान होते हो, तभी ऐसा करते हो " !!!!!!! उन्होंने जेब से सौ-सौ के दस नोट निकालकर मेरी तरफ बढ़ा दिए, “रख लो , तुम्हारे काम आएंगे ........... धान की फसल अच्छी हो गई थी ............. घर में कोई दिक्कत नहीं है ....... तुम बहुत कमजोर लग रहे हो .... ढंग से खाया-पिया करो ..... बहू का भी ध्यान रखो" !!!!!!! मैं कुछ नहीं बोल पाया ........ शब्द जैसे मेरे हलक में फंसकर रह गये हों ...........मैं कुछ कहता इससे पूर्व ही पिताजी ने प्यार से डांटा, “ले लो ,बहुत बड़े हो गये हो क्या?” ....................“नहीं तो " मैंने हाथ बढ़ाया !!! पिताजी ने नोट मेरी हथेली पर रख दिए !!! बरसों पहले पिताजी मुझे स्कूल भेजने के लिए इसी तरह हथेली पर अठन्नी टिका देते थे, पर तब मेरी नज़रें आज की तरह झुकी नहीं होती थीं !!!!!!!


बहुत बढिया गंगू भाई. रोने को दिल करता है इस रचना को पढने के बाद...

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## raghvendra11

माँ की ममता तो अनमोल होती है
माता पिता से बढ़कर दुनिया मेँ न दौलत कुछ और होती है

----------


## pyaaas

> _जवाब जरूर दीजिये !!!!
> 
> 
> _Attachment 764399


पंकज भाई उत्तर हे " माँ "

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मां !यह मार्मिक तस्वीर इराक़ के एक अनाथालय में खींची गई थी। इस बच्ची ने ज़िंदगी में कभी मां की शक़्ल नहीं देखी थी, सो उसने फ़र्श पर मां की एक काल्पनिक तस्वीर बनाई और तस्वीर के सीने से लगकर गहरी नींद सो गई !!!एक तसव्वुर तेरा अम्मा ,सर रख दूं तो नींद आ जाए!!!


तेल मंत्री जी ........................
यह क्या यार...............
इतना भी रुलाना अच्छा नही होता मित्रवर..

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ``````````````Attachment 770966


बहुत अच्छे उमा बहन....बहुत ही अच्छे जी................

----------


## Kamal Ji

*भगवान की भक्ति करने से शायद हमें माँ न मिले;

लेकिन माँ की भक्ति करने से भगवान् अवश्य मिलेंगे!*

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं रात भर जन्नत की सैर करता रहा, यारो;
सुबह जब आँख खुली तो सर माँ के कदमो में था!

----------


## Kamal Ji

MA की दवाई का खर्चा उसे
मज़बूरी लगता h
उसे सिगरेट का धुआ जरुरी लगता h
फिजूल मे घुमता h दोस्तो के साथ इधर
उधर
बगल के कमरे मे MA से मिलना,
मीलों की दुरी लगता h
वो घंटो लगा रहता h FB pe logo se bat karne me
अब MA का हाल जानना उसे
चोरी लगता h
खून की कमी से रोज मरती
बेबस लाचार
MA
वो dosto के लिए पार्टी का intjam
पूरा रखता h
वो बड़ी कार में घूमता h लोग उसे रहीस
कहते h
पर बड़े मकान मे MA के लिए जगह
थोड़ी रखता h
MA के चरण देखे एक अरसा बीता उसका
अब उसे बीवी का ख्याल MA से
ज्यादा जरुरी लगता h.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मुझे मोहब्बत है, अपने हाथों की सभी उँगलियों से;
ना जाने कौन से ऊँगली पकड़कर माँ ने चलना सिखया!

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मैंने रोते हुए पोंछे थे किसी दिन आँसू*
* मुद्दतों माँ ने नहीं धोया दुपट्टा अपना*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*लबों पे उसके कभी बद्दुआ नहीं होती*
* बस एक माँ है जो मुझसे ख़फ़ा नहीं होती*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अब भी चलती है जब आँधी कभी ग़म की ‘राना’*
* माँ की ममता मुझे बाहों में छुपा लेती है*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मुफ़लिसी घर में ठहरने नहीं देती उसको*
* और परदेस में बेटा नहीं रहने देता*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अगर स्कूल में बच्चे हों घर अच्छा नहीं लगता*
* परिन्दों के न होने पर शजर अच्छा नहीं लगता*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गले मिलने को आपस में दुआयें रोज़ आती हैं*
* अभी मस्जिद के दरवाज़े पे माएँ रोज़ आती हैं*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*किसी को घर मिला हिस्से में या कोई दुकाँ आई*
* मैं घर में सब से छोटा था मेरे हिस्से में माँ आई*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ऐ अँधेरे! देख ले मुँह तेरा काला हो गया*
* माँ ने आँखें खोल दीं घर में उजाला हो गया*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*इस तरह मेरे गुनाहों को वो धो देती है*
* माँ बहुत ग़ुस्से में होती है तो रो देती है*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मेरी ख़्वाहिश है कि मैं फिर से फ़रिश्ता हो जाऊँ*
* माँ से इस तरह लिपट जाऊँ कि बच्चा हो जाऊँ*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रौशनी देती हुई सब लालटेनें बुझ गईं*
* ख़त नहीं आया जो बेटों का तो माएँ बुझ गईं*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*हो चाहे जिस इलाक़े की ज़बाँ बच्चे समझते हैं*
* सगी है या कि सौतेली है माँ बच्चे समझते हैं*

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

वाह गिजब है कमल भाई <<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

माँ क्या हे....??
समंदर ने कहा.....:
"माँ वो हस्ती हे जो ओलाद के तमाम राज
अपने
सीने में छुपा लेती हे.."
दुआ ने कहा.....:
"माँ वो हस्ती हे जो गुनाहगार ओलाद
को भी सजा से बचाती हे.."
जन्नत ने कहा.....:
"माँ वो हस्ती हे
जो मुझको भी कदमो कदमो के
निचे दबा देती हे.."
रुब ने कहा.....:
"माँ मेरी तरफ से इन्सान के लिए
किमती और
नायब तोहफा हे.."

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मचलता था बचपन मे जिनके लिए मैं,
वो सब आज अपने लिए पा रहा हूँ,
मैं अब छोड़कर सारे वादे इरादे,
बिना शर्त कोई जिए जा रहा हूँ,
न जाने इन आँखों मे फिर क्यूँ नमी है,
माँ शायद मुझे अब तुम्हारी कमी है,

वो मिट्टी के बर्तन वो गुड्डे वो गुड़िया,
वो बचपन के जो खेल तुमने सिखाए,
कहीं खो गये सब वो यादों मे छिपकर,
जवानी मे जब पैर हमने बढ़ाए,
मैं बढ़ आया फिर भी वो यादें थमी है,
माँ शायद मुझे अब तुम्हारी कमी है,

वो सब जख्म मेरे, वो मरहम तुम्हारा,
वो गम मे मेरे नम थी आँखें तुम्हारी,
वो राहें थी मुश्किल, मगर बस चले हम,
वो सर को उठा थामे उंगली तुम्हारी,
उन्ही राहों पे अब भी आँखें जमी है,
माँ शायद मुझे अब तुम्हारी कमी है,

वो तस्वीर धुंधली सी अब भी बची है,
वो पल भर बिछड़ना, वो मेरा बिलखना,
वो आँचल मे छुप छुप के तुझको सताना,
वो गोदी मे सोना, वो घुटनो सरकना,
तेरी प्यारी सूरत मे नीयत रमी है,
माँ शायद मुझे अब तुम्हारी कमी है,

वो यादें सुनहरी ना मिटने दो फिर तुम,

मुझे फिर से आवाज़ देकर बुला लो,
तुम्हारे बिना लड़ सकूँगा ना जग से,
मुझे अपने आँचल मे इक पल सुला लो,
वो लोरी तुम्हारी बहुत लाज़मी है,
माँ शायद नहीं, बस तुम्हारी कमी है...

----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## gupta rahul

माँ का वंदन कर प्यारे ,तेरा जीवन सफल हो जायेगा

----------


## Aeolian

माता पिता जैसा कोई नहीं .

----------


## bro.ken heart

एक बार की बात है, एक जंगल में सेब का एकबड़ा पेड़ था ।एक बच्चा रोज उस पेड़ पर खेलनेआया करता था ।वह कभी पेड़ की डाली सेलटकता, कभी फल तोड़ता, कभी उछलकूद करता था ।सेब का पेड़ भी उस बच्चे से काफ़ी खुशरहता था ।कई साल इस तरह बीत गये ।अचानक एक दिन बच्चा कहीं चला गया औरफिर लौटके नहीं आया ।पेड़ ने उसका काफ़ी इंतज़ार किया, पर वहनहीं आया ।अब तो पेड़ उदास हो गया ।काफ़ी साल बाद वह बच्चा फिर से पेड़ केपास आया,पर वह अब कुछ बड़ा हो गया था ।पेड़ उसे देखकर काफ़ी खुश हुआ और उसे अपनेसाथ खेलने के लिए कहा ।पर बच्चा उदास होते हुए बोला कि अब वहबड़ा हो गया है,अब वह उसके साथ नहीं खेल सकता ।बच्चा बोला कि अब मुझे खिलोने सेखेलना अच्छा लगता है, पर मेरेपास खिलोने खरीदने के लिए पैसे नहीं है।पेड़ बोला, उदास ना हो ।तुम मेरे फल तोड़ लो और उन्हें बेच कर खिलोनेखरीद लो ।बच्चा खुशी खुशी फल तोड़ के लेगया लेकिन वह फिर बहुत दिनों तक वापसनहीं आया ।पेड़ बहुत दुखी हुआ ।अचानक बहुत दिनों बाद बच्चा जो अब जवानहो गया था वापसआया ।पेड़ बहुत खुश हुआ और उसे अपने साथ खेलने केलिए कहा,पर लड़के ने कहा कि वह पेड़ के साथ नहीं खेलसकता ।अब मुझे कुछ पैसे चाहिए क्योँकि मुझे अपनेबच्चों के लिए घरबनाना है ।पेड़ बोला, मेरी शाखाएँ बहुत मजबूत हैं ।तुम इन्हें काट कर ले जाओ और अपना घरबना लो ।अब लड़के नेखुशी खुशी सारी शाखाएँ काटडालीं और लेकर चला गया ।वह फिर कभी वापस नहीं आया ।बहुत दिनों बात जब वह वापिसआया तो बूढ़ा हो चुका था ।पेड़ बोला कि मेरे साथ खेलो, पर वहबोला कि अब मैँबूढ़ा हो गया हूँ इसलिये अब नहीं खेल सकता ।पेड़ उदास होते हुए बोला कि अब मेरे पासना फल हैं औरना ही लकड़ी ।अब मै तुम्हारी मददभी नहीं कर सकता ।बूढ़ा बोला कि अब उसे कोईसहायता नहीं चाहिए ।बस एक जगह चाहिए जहाँ वहबाकी जिंदगी आराम से गुजार सके ।पेड़ ने उसे अपनी जड़ मेँ पनाह दी औरबूढ़ा हमेशा वहीं रहने लगा ।मित्रों इसी पेड़ की तरह हमारेमाता पिता भी होते हैं ।जब हम छोटे होते हैं तो उनके साथ खेलकर बड़ेहोते हैं औरबड़े होकर उन्हें छोड़ कर चले जाते हैं औरतभी वापस आते हैं जब हमें कोई ज़रूरतहोती है ।धीरे धीरे ऐसेही जीवन बीत जाता है ।हमें पेड़रूपी माता पिता की सेवा करनी चाहिएना की सिर्फ़ उनसे फ़ायदा लेना चाहिए ।।

----------


## theitsolution

मैं सहमत हूँ आपसे !

आपको रेपो ++

----------


## kongrui

मेरी मां जॉब भी करती हैं। घर और ऑफिस दोनों की जिम्मेदारी वे बहुत ही अच्छे से निभाती हैं। उनके सरल और सुलझे व्यवहार की तारीफ उनके ऑफिस के सारे लोग करते हैं। मेरी मां गरीबों और बीमारों की भी हर संभव मदद करती हैं। मेरी मां मेरी सबसे अच्छी दोस्त हैं। मैं जब कोई गलती करता हूं तब मां मुझे डांटती नहीं हैं बल्कि प्यार से मुझे समझाती हैं। जब मैं दुखी होता हूं तब मेरी मां ही मेरे मुरझाए चेहरे पर मुस्कुराहट लेकर आती हैं। उनके प्यार और ममतामयी स्पर्श को पाकर मैं अपने सारे दुख भूल जाता हूं।

मेरी मां ममता की देवी समान हैं। वे मुझे और मेरी बहन को हमेशा अच्छी-अच्छी बातें बताती हैं। मेरी मां मेरी आदर्श हैं। वे मुझे सच के रास्ते पर चलने की सीख देती हैं। समय का महत्व बताती हैं। कहते हैं कि मां ईश्वर के द्वारा हमें दिया गया एक वरदान है। जिसकी आंचल की छांव में हम अपने आप को सुरक्षित महसूस करते हैं और अपने सारे गम भूल जाते हैं। मैं अपनी मां से बहुत प्यार करता हूं और भगवान को धन्यवाद देता हूं कि उन्होंने मुझे दुनिया की सबसे अच्छी मां दी।

----------

